# Blizz-Account ohne Authenfikator nicht mehr sicher



## ShaakTi79 (3. Januar 2010)

hi,

Vor der Battle.net Umstellung war es besonders schwer einen Account - SICHER - zuhacken, d.h man könnte nur das Passwort und die Email ändern!
D.H. wer das Passwort nicht hatte, hat ein Neues zu der Mailadresse (wenn sie den nicht geändert wurde) bekommen! Accountname selber blieb verschönt!

Nach der Umstellung ist es besonders - LEICHT - einen Account zu hacken, d.h durch das Ändern der Emailadresse des Accounts, *Ändert* sich auch der ACCOUNTNAME! Denn Emailadresse und Accountname sind bei den Meisten (>90% aller Abos) identisch!

Bsp:

1a) Vor BattleNet aber vor dem Hack:

     Accountname: Tatzenbär
     Passort: <irgendeines>!?
     Email: Tatzenbär@Druide.it.org

1b) Vor BattleNet aber nach dem Hack:

      Accountname: Tatzenbär (bleibt Gleich)
      Passort: <irgendwas>23 (geändert)
      Email: BärTatze@Paladin.at.it (geändert) - Account wieder herstellen - ist möglich, auch wenn dieses Monate später erst bemerkt wird

2a) Nach BattleNet aber vor dem Hack:

      Accountname: Tatzenbär@Druide.it.org
      Passort: <irgendeines>!?
      Email: Tatzenbär@Druide.it.org

2b) Nach BattleNet aber nach dem Hack:

      Accountname: BärTatze@Paladin.at.it (geändert)
      Passort: <irgendwas>23 (geändert)
      Email: BärTatze@Paladin.at.it (geändert, ändert man die Mail-Adresse so ändert man den Accountnamen)

Jetzte ist es fast unmöglisch an seinen Account noch ranzukommen, da die E-Mail ja der Accountname gewesen ist, jetzte aber anders heisst! Meine 

Empfehlung wenn auch spät!

Schreib euch (auf Papier, kommt von Bäumen, physisch) euren alten Accountnamen, den neuen Accountnamen und alle anderen wichtigen Ding dazu auf und pack diese in einen durch 12 km dicken Elementium veredelten Titanstahltresor (Rezept bekommt man für 125 Titanstahlbarren bei Ollunder Knickknack im Sumpfland)!

*Denn der Alte Accountname bleibt weiterhin bestehen - wenn auch im Hintergrund und versteckt!*

/discus beginn:

cc


----------



## Big-bang (3. Januar 2010)

ich hab mein passwort noch nie geändert und wurde noch nie gehäckt


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (3. Januar 2010)

bin auch noch nie gehäckt worden ich weis nicht wie ihr das hin bekommt


----------



## ShaakTi79 (3. Januar 2010)

hi,

ich wurde schon 2 mal gehackt, und andere quartalsweise mein Passwort! 

Nur mal so nebenbei

cc


----------



## Jarbur (3. Januar 2010)

Richtige Hacker gibts sowieso nicht, meistens ist es die Schuld des Nutzers wenn er sich irgendwelche Keylogger/Viren einfängt oder auf gefakten Seiten seine Accountdaten eingibt ohne mal die Webadresse zu checken. Da hilft auch das beste Passwort nix mehr.


----------



## Viconya (3. Januar 2010)

Big-bang schrieb:


> ich hab mein passwort noch nie geändert und wurde noch nie gehäckt



sign!

Kann dieses ganze Theater um gehackte accounts nicht verstehen. Habe mein Passwort in den letzten 5 Jahren exakt ein Mal geändert und wurde noch nie gehackt.


----------



## Skyler93 (3. Januar 2010)

Big-bang schrieb:


> ich hab mein passwort noch nie geändert und wurde noch nie gehäckt



glück ghabt =)
was ich für problem hab ist, ich wurd zwa noch nie gehackt hab aber noch kein bnet acc ( bin offline ) aber weis meine geheimfrage nicht, oder falls es noch i-was da gab, ewig her und jetz frag ich mal kann man i-wo geheimfrage undso sehen? das ichs mir aufschreiben kann? hab nähmlich nur noch acc name passwort email adresse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber naja wer hackt schon offline accs


----------



## Tikume (3. Januar 2010)

ShaakTi79 schrieb:


> ich wurde schon 2 mal gehackt, und andere quartalsweise mein Passwort!




Aus Interesse: Bei welcher Firma bist Du Admin?


----------



## -Vardor- (3. Januar 2010)

Aber wenn ich den Athenticator (oder wie auch immer) habe kann mich doch niemand hacken oder?
Er braucht ja passwort (hackbar) und den code (geht eig. net, oder??) um den Acc-namen zu ändern.


Passwort noch nie geändert, keine hacks.


----------



## Quia (3. Januar 2010)

Wenn man irgendwann mal sein Account verlieren sollte und blöderweise Geheimefrage und Antwort vergessen dazu noch CD-Key von Classic weggeworfen hat oder der Hund hats gefressen - 
kann man immer noch seine Persokopie an Blizzard schicken und gibt seinen früheren Accountnamen rein. Blizzard kann es alles nachprüfen und man bekommt sein Account wieder.

Ich habe mir allgerdings für mehr Sicherheit diesen Authenticator gekauft und bin sehr froh darüber. Mein Account wurde mal 2x gehackt innerhalb 24h und dann kam Bann...
Dank Persokopie habe ich alles wieder. Dieses Prachstück kann man an beliebig viele Account binden, Ja auch an verschiedene BattleNet-Accs.

mfg Quia


----------



## ShaakTi79 (3. Januar 2010)

hi, 

SIEMENS - wir haben da son Tamagotschi-System ... Psst, dadrüber nicht Reden!

cc


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (3. Januar 2010)

ahhh ok und wie bekommt man einen keylogger hatte noch nie 
tipp vielicht solltes du keepass benutzen


----------



## Azareus One (3. Januar 2010)

AOL-Deutschland? >:O


----------



## DarknessShadow (3. Januar 2010)

mir fehlt da die option weniger als 2 mal im jahr xD


----------



## Tikume (3. Januar 2010)

ShaakTi79 schrieb:


> SIEMENS



Jetzt hab ich mich an meinem Käsekuchen verschluckt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShaakTi79 (3. Januar 2010)

-Vardor- schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich den Athenticator (oder wie auch immer) habe kann mich doch niemand hacken oder?
> Er braucht ja passwort (hackbar) und den code (geht eig. net, oder??) um den Acc-namen zu ändern.
> 
> 
> Passwort noch nie geändert, keine hacks.




beim Tamagotchi läuft ein Algorithmus auf dem Server und dem Stick ab, der identisch ist! Dadurch ändert sich die Ziffer auf dem Tamagotchi alle 30 oder 60 Sekunden! 

Wat woole ir - Dat Ding ist ziemlich sicher ,maan!


----------



## Quia (3. Januar 2010)

ShaakTi79 schrieb:


> beim Tamagotchi läuft ein Algorithmus auf dem Server und dem Stick ab, der identisch ist! Dadurch ändert sich die Ziffer auf dem Tamagotchi alle 30 oder 60 Sekunden!
> 
> Wat woole ir - Dat Ding ist ziemlich sicher ,maan!



Hab sogar meine Accountdaten einmal in /2 gepostet als ich Authenticator testen wollte.
Es ist nichts passiert, weil es einfach unmöglich ist dies zu hacken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (3. Januar 2010)

Nachdem ich Dezember letzten Jahres gehackt wurde hab ich mir den Authentifikator zugelegt und jetzt fühl ich mich sicherer. Und nein ich habe nirgends irgendwo mein PW eingegeben.. gehackt werden kann jeder, wer noch denkt das ist alles so SICHER...ende. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (3. Januar 2010)

wieso schützt mich mein alter accname auf papier vor nem hack?

bin auch ohne pw ändern in dne letzten 2 jahren nicht gekeyloggt worden. udn hat man nen keylogger bringt pw ändern 0 bevor man ihn wieder los ist


----------



## Esqueleto (3. Januar 2010)

Huhu

Ich spiele seit Anfang an und mein PW noch nie geändert , nur den Token hinzugefügt mehr nicht.
Und ich hoffe das es auch noch lange so bleibt.


Mfg Esqu


und alle ein frohes neues noch


----------



## KInstinct (3. Januar 2010)

Ich nutze Authenticator seid über ein Jahr. Ich habe bisher auch noch nie gelesen, das da jemand gehackt wurde, der ihn hat.


----------



## Independent (3. Januar 2010)

Noch nie gehackt, noch nie die Daten geändert.


----------



## Palatschinkn (3. Januar 2010)

Wenn man Ethan Hunt als Freund hat, dann braucht man dies wertlose zeugs nicht.


----------



## Reo_MC (3. Januar 2010)

Mir fehlt die Abstimmoeglichkeit "nie".


----------



## Hasal (3. Januar 2010)

Zur Topic: Definitiv nein. Der Authentificator ist keineswegs der einzige Weg sicher zu bleiben. Ich hab in insgesamt 3 Jahren (wenn auch dazwischen ein paar längere Pausen) mein Passwort nur einmal geändert. Das hatte allerding den Grund, dass mein PW nur einmal gehackt wurde. Zu dem Zeitpunkt gab es noch keine Authentificator und innerhalb von ca. 7 Tagen hatte ich ohne Schäden meinen Account wieder zurück.

Sicherlich liegt es nicht ausschließlich an dem jeweiligen User, aber die Regel, die ohne Ausnahmen ja nicht besteht, "Die größte Sicherheitslücke liegt ca. 30cm vor dem Monitor." stimmt nach wie vor.

MfG, Hasal.

Edit:


Reo_MC schrieb:


> Mir fehlt die Abstimmoeglichkeit "nie".


Dito.


----------



## Vizard (3. Januar 2010)

Hab bisher 1x mein Passwort geändert bin noch nie gehackt worden und hab leider keinen Authenticator. (Böses Blizzard mit ihren Zahlungsmethoden)
Regelmäßiges PC neu Aufsetzen gute Antiviren Software und vor allem Vorsicht und schon wird man nicht gehackt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Vizard


----------



## Porthos (3. Januar 2010)

Seid 2005 spiele ich WoW und habe mein Passwort einmal geändert, nie gehackt worden.

Meine ehrliche Meinung den Spielern deren Acc gehackt wurde haben irgendwo nen Fehler gemacht oder sich nen Programm eingefangen.


----------



## mookuh (3. Januar 2010)

ich habe mein passwort in 2 oder 3 jahren jetzt 2 mal geändert und wurde nicht gehackt :/

man muss eigentlich nur aufpassen was man runterlädt, auf welchen internetseiten man ist, bzw was man allgemein damit macht...


----------



## Ilunadin (3. Januar 2010)

WoW-Accountname != Battlenet-Accountname


Sprich: Ursprungsaccountname: Knuddelwuddelteddy
           Battlenetaccountname:   Mr.Maniac@unsinn.org


Wenn jetzt der Account(was eigentlich niemals möglich sein sollte außer man ist sehr leichtsinnig) gehackt wird, und man Blizazrd anschreibt interessiert sie lediglich der Name des ursprungaccountnamens.  Der Battlenetaccountname ist denen Jacke wie Hose.


----------



## NarYethz (3. Januar 2010)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> glück ghabt =)
> was ich für problem hab ist, ich wurd zwa noch nie gehackt hab aber noch kein bnet acc ( bin offline ) aber weis meine geheimfrage nicht, oder falls es noch i-was da gab, ewig her und jetz frag ich mal kann man i-wo geheimfrage undso sehen? das ichs mir aufschreiben kann? hab nähmlich nur noch acc name passwort email adresse
> 
> 
> ...


ichn glaub für die geheimfrage musst du deinen ausweis einschicken und mit dem rechnungssupport reden, normalerweise fällt dir die antwort dann schon wieder ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wurde gehackt und hatte keylogger drauf.. hab ihn trotz benutzung diverser empfohlener anti-spy programme nich runterbekommen, hilft wohl nur formatieren und die ganzen patches wieder mit der 700er leitung saugen :-/ naja läuft der pc wohl mal 3-4 tage^^ ich empfehle jedem den autenticator, da er nur 50ct aufs handy kostet und das is es mir ehrlich gesagt wert, wenn ich dabei bedenke, dass mein account 200-300euro wert wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mfg


----------



## Thal23 (3. Januar 2010)

nun ich würde den authentikator ja benutzen- wenn ich ihn kaufen könnte ohne kreditkarte.
und nein ich will weder das fürs handy noch fürs iphone.

ich änder mein pw ständig.manchmal sogar einmal die woche.

doofe chinetzen.. die sollten die ganzen goldfarmen endlich dicht machen. dann würden auch weniger accs gehackt


----------



## Naxxun (3. Januar 2010)

nie gehackt worden, nie passwort geändert... ma ehrlich: wer so leicht gläubig ist, und auf phishing-seiten reinfällt, dazu IE benutzt ist selber schuld!
besorgt euch ma ein antiviren programm.


----------



## Grushdak (3. Januar 2010)

@ TE

Musste bei Deinem Titel schon sehr schmunzeln (habe auch nicht mehr weitergelesen).

Du weißt, wie was sicher ist, aber nicht wissen, wie man weiß schreibt - und das auch noch als Admin.^^
Wobei, bei der heutigen Rechtschreibung ist ja quasi alles erlaubt - Gruß an Pisa. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Achja, von meinem PC bin ich auch Admin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Auch mit dem Authenfikator sind Accounts nicht unbedingt sicher (fakt).
Ohne dem Dingen habe ich nun seit 4 Jahren nix Nennenswertes erlebt.
Es gibt auch andere Methoden. ohne diese Geldmacherei, sein System (Passwörter) etc. zu schützen -
wenn auch nie 100%ig.

ps.
Wer hier andere als dumm bezeichnet, nur weil sie sich mal was eingeafngen haben, ist eher der "Unwissende"!
Kein Programm, keine noch so tolle Vorsicht kann einen 100% schützen.
Wer das glaubt, ist einfach nur naiv und fällt leicht und eher schmerzvoll.

pps.
Und Ihr immer mit Euren Chinafarmern.
Ich behaupte mal, daß die wenigsten Accountstealer Chinesen sind - warum?
Wenn man alleine schon sieht, wieviele Nonchinesen Bots zum Farmen benutzen oder accounts zum Verkauf anbieten ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

greetz

greetz


----------



## Liiu (3. Januar 2010)

Ich wurde im August, während ich außer Landes war, gehackt.

Kurioserweise war der Account zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon 2 Monate inaktiv und trotz 4 verschiedener Sicherheitstools (und nein, kein tolles freeware Antivir) muss ich mir irgendwie einen Keylogger eingefangen haben.

Ihr, die ihr ja ach so hoch auf eurem Rosse sitzt, irgendwann kommt der Tag, an dem auch ihr feststellen werdet, dass auch ihr nicht 100%tig geschützt seid.
Vertraut mir, ich spreche aus Erfahrung.

Das einzig sichere, ist der Authenticator und ich wäre wircklich dafür, diesen endlich zur Pflicht zu machen.


----------



## Lichfritzer (3. Januar 2010)

Wenn du gehäckt wurdest und der Häcker will denn Acnamen(= e-mail adresse) änder, wird dir eine E-Mail zugeschickt an die alte E-Mailadresse und du must bestätigen das die Ardesse geändert wird.

Ach so, die meisten Häcker plünder einfach nur änder nichts, so war das auch bei einem Freund. Für die Änderung des Pw muss übrigens auch bestätigen.

Ich wurde noch nie gehäckt und habe keinen Authenticator.


----------



## Neriat (3. Januar 2010)

Ich hab mir den Tamagotchi geholt, es ist ziemlich nervig, da das Feld klein und schlecht ablesbar ist. Brauche da fast ein Extralicht für, wenns, wie um diese Jahreszeit, im Zimmer recht dunkel ist. Zudem weiss ich nicht, wie ich da die Batterie wechseln soll, ist kein Fach dran.

3 Jahre wow, 6 Passwörter, nie gehackt.


----------



## Seydo (3. Januar 2010)

Lichfritzer schrieb:


> Wenn du gehäckt wurdest und der Häcker will denn Acnamen(= e-mail adresse) änder, wird dir eine E-Mail zugeschickt an die alte E-Mailadresse und du must bestätigen das die Ardesse geändert wird.
> 
> Ach so, die meisten Häcker plünder einfach nur änder nichts, so war das auch bei einem Freund. Für die Änderung des Pw muss übrigens auch bestätigen.
> 
> Ich wurde noch nie gehäckt und habe keinen Authenticator.




Falsch, beim ändern wird seit b-net die neue email addresse angelinkt, hab heute erst wieder nen neuen email account gemacht und meine daten darauf geändert ich weiß also wovon ich rede.


----------



## Grushdak (3. Januar 2010)

Liiu schrieb:


> Das einzig sichere, ist der Authenticator ....


Genau das wird einem nur vorgemacht - dem ist aber nicht so.
Man muss nur an der richtigen Quelle hacken und der Account ist auch weg.
Allerdings ist es schon sicherer mit dem Authenfikator, wofür ich mir aber nicht extra ne Kreditkarte zulege.


----------



## much94 (3. Januar 2010)

ich ändere mein Passwort nur selten und wurde auch noch nie gehackt, ich glaube es ist auch fast unmöglich da bei blizzard selbst irgenwas zu hacken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seydo (3. Januar 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Genau das wird einem nur sugeriert - dem ist aber nicht so.
> Man muss nur an der richtigen Quelle hacken und der Account ist auch weg.



Jetzt wirts paranoid, allgemein sind die meisten leute ge "phisht" und nicht "gehackt" es ist das sicherste was es momentan gibt, man muss schon direkten zugriff auf die daten haben von blizzard server aus und das ist wohl eher unwarscheinlich, dann kannst gleich von ausgehen das Sam Fisher dich von nächsten dach mit ner haftkammera und nen Laser mikrofon abhört...


----------



## Petu (3. Januar 2010)

Stimmt. Ich hab meine Emailadresse heute auch geändert. Man bekommt nur einen Link zur neuen Adresse. Die alte wird nicht mehr zur Verifikation angeschrieben. Eigentlich doof.


----------



## Torti681 (3. Januar 2010)

Kann dieses ganze Theater um gehackte accounts nicht verstehen. Habe mein Passwort in den letzten 5 Jahren exakt ein Mal geändert und wurde noch nie gehackt.
[/quote]


Ich wurde auch schon gehackt...glaub mir das is nich schön. Alle (teilweise schwer) erarbeiteten Items weg, Gold weg...alles weg.
Und auch mithilfe von Blizz nich alles wiederbekommen. Also dieses _Theater_ macht irgendwo schon Sinn...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (3. Januar 2010)

Ich hab keinen Authenfikator.

Ich hab mein Passwort noch nie geändert.

Ich wurde noch nie gehackt.

Edit: Ich spiele seit Anfang 2006


----------



## Rethelion (3. Januar 2010)

Also ich habe auch 3 Jahre WoW gespielt und seit Beginn das selbe Passwort benutzt; geschadet hats anscheinend nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Charlees (3. Januar 2010)

Wurde einmal gehackt aber nur weil ich blöd genug war meine Daten auf einer Fake Seite anzugeben (ich weiß nicht mehr warum ich das tat)
Is allerdings nix passiert hab meinen acc wieder fertig.
In 5 Jahren WoW einmal Pw geändert.


----------



## DenniBoy16 (3. Januar 2010)

stimmt zocke seit fast 2 jahren wow und wurde vor umstellung auf b-net NIE gehackt (NIE pw geändert).
danach wurde ich nach ca 1 woche schon gehackt. guuut: acc wiederbekommen, neues passwort rein und das dann alle 2 wochen geändert.
klappte gut bis 3.3 genau am patchday: email adresse und passwort gehören net zusammen ... gleich wieder mal mit blizz in kontakt gesetzt und gleich als ich acc wiederbekommen hatte (scheiß 24 std sperre -.-) authenticator hinzugefügt und hoffe der ist jetzt sicher^^


----------



## icebraeker (3. Januar 2010)

noch nie gehackt noch nie pw geändert, und die leute die auf seiten á "ey suppa hier 5 euro gratis wenn du deine e mail adresse reinschreibst" gehen, xyz antiviren freeware am rechner haben oder sich bei McDonalds einloggen sind echt selber schuld.


----------



## Thromkal (3. Januar 2010)

Ich zock seit vier Jahren, hab nie das PW geändert und wurde letzte Woche gehakt....


----------



## Porthos (3. Januar 2010)

Liiu schrieb:


> Ich wurde im August, während ich außer Landes war, gehackt.
> 
> Kurioserweise war der Account zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon 2 Monate inaktiv und trotz 4 verschiedener Sicherheitstools (und nein, kein tolles freeware Antivir) muss ich mir irgendwie einen Keylogger eingefangen haben.
> 
> ...




wenn dieser zur Plicht gemacht ist meine Zeit bei WoW abgelaufen.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (3. Januar 2010)

Viconya schrieb:


> sign!
> 
> Kann dieses ganze Theater um gehackte accounts nicht verstehen. Habe mein Passwort in den letzten 5 Jahren exakt ein Mal geändert und wurde noch nie gehackt.




dito.

so einen zahlenwurstschlussel habe ich ebenfalls nicht.


----------



## Berrid (3. Januar 2010)

@ TE .
*Du nicht nehmen Kerze!* 

Ich versteh nicht , warum jeden Tag Threads aufgemacht werden , wo es um gehackte Accounts geht.
Erstens haben wir doch schon lange alle Themen durch und zweitens, 
was soll`s , wenn der Account weg ist. Es ist NUR ein Spiel und man ist  vieleicht von der WoW sucht befreit.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xxhajoxx (3. Januar 2010)

da ich vor kurzem gehackt wurde =( änder ich mein pw jetzt fast täglich nachm zocken authenticator bekomme ich nich weil keine kreditkarte


----------



## turageo (3. Januar 2010)

Porthos schrieb:


> wenn dieser zur Plicht gemacht ist meine Zeit bei WoW abgelaufen.



Das kannst du fast nicht machen. Nicht jedermann (auch ü18) hat eine Kreditkarte und ehrlich gesagt ich persönlich möchte auch gar keine.
Warum auch? Nur und ausschließlich nur um mir einen Authenticator ausm ollen Blizz-Shop zu holen, bei dem ich nur und ausschließlich nur mit
Kreditkarte bezahlen kann und dass obwohl bei mir seit 4 Jahren per Bankeinzug ohne Probleme abgebucht wird? Darf ich jetzt bitte mal lachen? -.-

Ich bin immer noch der festen Überzeugung Blizz hat nen "Sponsoringvertrag" mit Maestro, Visa und wie sie alle heißen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## Alka1 (3. Januar 2010)

also um eins klarzustellen:

egal wie, man ist nie sicher, es sei denn man hat diesen (unverschämterweise kostenpflichtigen) authenticator!

ich kann von mir behaupten, dass ich doch sehr vorsichtig mit meinen daten etc. bin. ich gehe nie auf irgendwelche obskuren seite, öffne keine ominösen emails, scanne meinen rechner bestimmt 1 x die woche und hab natürlich auch ne firewall an. 

dennoch wurde ich letzte nacht / heute morgen gehackt und komme jetzt erstmal nicht mehr rein und darf mich vermutlich über nackte chars und leere kassen freuen.

sollte ich nicht alles zurückkriegen, is meine wow-zeit definitiv vorbei.

und noch was: JA, ES IST NATÜRLICH AUCH BLIZZARDS SCHULD!!!

Blizzard unternimmt viel zu wenig gegen chinafarmer, goldseller etc. tausende davon verticken gold, ingame, auf speziellen seiten oder bei ebay und blizz unternimmt augenscheinlich NICHTS.

und solange man gold verkaufen kann und es sooo rentabel ist (10k Gold für 40euro ist fürn chinesen n haufen asche) wird sich daran auch nix ändern, denn das hacken von accounts ist bare münze wert!!!

denkt mal drüber nach! ich habe daraus jedenfalls meine lehren gezogen und werde noch vorsichtiger in zukunft sein bzw. dem spiel ganz good bye sagen!


----------



## Arosk (3. Januar 2010)

Alka1 schrieb:


> und noch was: JA, ES IST NATÜRLICH AUCH BLIZZARDS SCHULD!!!
> 
> Blizzard unternimmt viel zu wenig gegen chinafarmer, goldseller etc. tausende davon verticken gold, ingame, auf speziellen seiten oder bei ebay und blizz unternimmt augenscheinlich NICHTS.



Nein ist es nicht. Blizzard kann nichts tun außer die Bots die reportet werden zu bannen oder die Goldwerbungsspammer. Diese habe ich schon ewig nicht mehr gesehen, also hat Blizzard gute Arbeit geleistet.

Gegen irgendwelche Seiten kann Blizzard rechtlich absolut garnichts machen... sie können nur die Leute bannen die das Gold kaufen, die Goldverkäufer selbst sind fast unmöglich zu erwischen.


----------



## Porthos (3. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Nein ist es nicht. Blizzard kann nichts tun außer die Bots die reportet werden zu bannen oder die Goldwerbungsspammer. Diese habe ich schon ewig nicht mehr gesehen, also hat Blizzard gute Arbeit geleistet.
> 
> Gegen irgendwelche Seiten kann Blizzard rechtlich absolut garnichts machen... sie können nur die Leute bannen die das Gold kaufen, die Goldverkäufer selbst sind fast unmöglich zu erwischen.




sehe ich ganz anders Blizzard macht kurz mal was um die leute in sicherheit zu wiegen .

wer weiss  ob blizzard da nicht selber noch dran verdient.

Ich denke nur an die Zeiten von Diablo2


----------



## lord just (3. Januar 2010)

turageo schrieb:


> Das kannst du fast nicht machen. Nicht jedermann (auch ü18) hat eine Kreditkarte und ehrlich gesagt ich persönlich möchte auch gar keine.
> Warum auch? Nur und ausschließlich nur um mir einen Authenticator ausm ollen Blizz-Shop zu holen, bei dem ich nur und ausschließlich nur mit
> Kreditkarte bezahlen kann und dass obwohl bei mir seit 4 Jahren per Bankeinzug ohne Probleme abgebucht wird? Darf ich jetzt bitte mal lachen? -.-
> 
> ...




naja wenn man viel im ausland ist oder dinge aus dem ausland bestellt lohnt sich schon ne kreditkarte (vorallem im urlaub, weil dann die hohen gebühren wegfallen). und nen sponsoringvertrag hat blizzard sicherlich nicht, denn blizzard muss bei jeder kreditkartenzahlung gebühren bezahlen an das unternehmen. deshalb nehmen viele deutsche geschäfte wie z.b. saturn oder mediamarkt keine kreditkarten an oder erst ab nem bestimmten einkaufswert, weil die halt die gebühren zahlen müssen. der große vorteil der unternehmen bei kreditkartenzahlungen ist aber, dass sie auf jeden fall das geld bekommen.

elv wird blizzard wohl nicht anbieten, da das ne sache ist die eher hier in europa verbreitet ist und blizzard dann dafür wieder ne extra firma für beauftragen müsste.


----------



## Demus (3. Januar 2010)

Mein Freund und ich haben auch über 2 Jahre ohne Probleme WoW gespielt und uns eigentlich recht sicher hinter Firewall, Antivirus und dergleichen gefühlt bis es uns auch erwischt hat. Die Sicherheitslücke in unserem Fall waren die automatischen Updateloader für Addons ala Curse/Buffed/WoWMatrix die einen Keylogger in unser System gebracht haben. Nichtmal Kaspersky konnte das Ding aufspüren, da es zu dem Zeitpunkt völlig neu war. Erst 5 Tage später gabs das rettende Update für Kaspersky, für Antivir kams erst knappe 2 Wochen später. Das ist jetzt etwa 3~4 Monate her und wir haben uns daraufhin gleich den Authenticator bestellt im Internet. Seitdem ist Gott sei Dank Ruhe, aber ich habe meine Addons sofort auf das Minimum reduziert und lade jetzt nicht mehr so unbedacht neue Addons runter und benutze auch weder den Curse Client noch den Buffed Client weiterhin.


----------



## Alka1 (3. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Nein ist es nicht. Blizzard kann nichts tun außer die Bots die reportet werden zu bannen oder die Goldwerbungsspammer. Diese habe ich schon ewig nicht mehr gesehen, also hat Blizzard gute Arbeit geleistet.
> 
> Gegen irgendwelche Seiten kann Blizzard rechtlich absolut garnichts machen... sie können nur die Leute bannen die das Gold kaufen, die Goldverkäufer selbst sind fast unmöglich zu erwischen.



öhmm diese Seiten verkaufen fremdes Eigentum! nämlich das von blizz´! rechtlich kann man da sehr wohl was gegen unternehmen, nur die leute, die dahinter stecken zu erwischen ist halt sehr schwer. dennoch: eine solche seite schließen zu lassen, sollte absolut kein problem darstellen. klar werden wieder neue auftauchen, nur diese müssen auch erstmal eine gewisse bekanntheit erlangen, bevor leute gold auf ihnen erwerben! 

dementsprechend sind natürlich zb auch suchmaschinen angehalten, solche seiten klar aus ihren listen zu verbannen. 

und ebay aufzufordern, solche auktionen zu schließen bzw garnicht erst zuzulassen, sollte sogar noch weniger n problem sein! aber vermutlich läuft es ja so, dass ebay und blizz sich darauf geeinigt haben, dass es zulässig ist, weil ebay an jeder auktion geld verdient und davon einen teil an blizz abdrückt. 

das was Porthos sagt, kann ich mir demnach sehr gut vorstellen! 
Blizz verdient sich heimlich ein wenig was dazu... aber sie ham ja auch noch nicht genug, ne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alka1 (3. Januar 2010)

Demus schrieb:


> Mein Freund und ich haben auch über 2 Jahre ohne Probleme WoW gespielt und uns eigentlich recht sicher hinter Firewall, Antivirus und dergleichen gefühlt bis es uns auch erwischt hat. Die Sicherheitslücke in unserem Fall waren die automatischen Updateloader für Addons ala Curse/Buffed/WoWMatrix die einen Keylogger in unser System gebracht haben. Nichtmal Kaspersky konnte das Ding aufspüren, da es zu dem Zeitpunkt völlig neu war. Erst 5 Tage später gabs das rettende Update für Kaspersky, für Antivir kams erst knappe 2 Wochen später. Das ist jetzt etwa 3~4 Monate her und wir haben uns daraufhin gleich den Authenticator bestellt im Internet. Seitdem ist Gott sei Dank Ruhe, aber ich habe meine Addons sofort auf das Minimum reduziert und lade jetzt nicht mehr so unbedacht neue Addons runter und benutze auch weder den Curse Client noch den Buffed Client weiterhin.



da sieht man wieder: ohne authenticator ist man nicht sicher... und wie oben bereits festgestellt: nicht jeder kann sich einen besorgen.

ich hab btw wirklich nur die nötigsten addons drauf, sprich DBM, recount, omen und grid... und lade immer von curse runter... weiss nicht, ob es daran lag, hab aber jetzt auch den kompletten Addon-Ordner gelöscht...


----------



## loWnl1337 (3. Januar 2010)

das is ja sowas von ... ne scheiß abstimmung das ja grauenhaft...

1. ich habe keinen authenticator
2. man kann nicht mal auswählen das man NIEEEE sein Passwort geändert hat
3. is das mit dem "Ich wurde gehackt" eine Reine sache der ordnung auf dem Pc...

Phising .....Keylogger...und andere Viren kommen nicht so auf euren Pc sie kommen wenn ihr kein Gescheites
Antivir Programm benutz(Antivir . . . ) und dann noch sehr viel müll laden und / oder auf Pornografischen
seiten angeblich kostenlose Ware euch anschaut... etz

is so und wird auch immer so bleiben...was sollten wirkliche hacker mit euren wow accs O.o???

FAIL!!!


----------



## Alka1 (3. Januar 2010)

loWnl1337 schrieb:


> das is ja sowas von ... ne scheiß abstimmung das ja grauenhaft...
> 
> 1. ich habe keinen authenticator
> 2. man kann nicht mal auswählen das man NIEEEE sein Passwort geändert hat
> ...



offensichtlich wohl!!!

aber so nem typen wie dir wünsch ich auch mal so ein erwachen... diese naivität is ja... hmm irgendwo sogar traurig...


----------



## Arosk (3. Januar 2010)

Alka1 schrieb:


> offensichtlich wohl!!!
> 
> aber so nem typen wie dir wünsch ich auch mal so ein erwachen... diese naivität is ja... hmm irgendwo sogar traurig...



Er hat recht.


----------



## loWnl1337 (3. Januar 2010)

Alka1 schrieb:


> offensichtlich wohl!!!
> 
> aber so nem typen wie dir wünsch ich auch mal so ein erwachen... diese naivität is ja... hmm irgendwo sogar traurig...


FAIL



Arosk schrieb:


> Er hat recht.



Fail


Alle Hacker arbeiten mit Glück...entweder Bruteforcen sie dein PW oder sie Packen dich mich Trojanern voll...
sie hacken sicher nicht die server von Blizzard HAHAHAH das sowas von absurd ist....

/Epic Fail!


/edit!!!

Denk ihr mir ist das noch nicht Passiert?!

Nicht mit WoW doch mit Silkroad Online.... ich schmeiß meinen Pc an log mich ein plötzlich... fängt meine maus an zu laggen
meine CPU leistung geht auf 100% und dann , plötzlich fährt mein PC runter... ich logg mich auf nem anderen PC ein
will das passwort ändern...

--> Got pOwned

Aber bei WoW ist es ja wieder was anderes ... man sagt ich wurde gehackt ... sie schreiben einem ne emaill... buff bäm buff und alles is wieder gut
man verliert NICHTs...rein gar nichts ... vieleicht etwas gaming Time


----------



## Tabuno (3. Januar 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Wer hier andere als dumm bezeichnet, nur weil sie sich mal was eingeafngen haben, ist eher der "Unwissende"!
> Kein Programm, keine noch so tolle Vorsicht kann einen 100% schützen.
> Wer das glaubt, ist einfach nur naiv und fällt leicht und eher schmerzvoll.


Anders hätte ich es nicht ausdrücken können, aber die Leute werden schon sehen wenn ihr Account gehackt wird und dann werden sie auch anders denken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alka1 (3. Januar 2010)

loWnl1337 schrieb:


> FAIL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dass sie die server von blizz hacken behauptet auch keiner...

aber sag mir bitte, wie sie meinen acc gehackt haben? durch standard addons wie DBM? also ich glaube, da hätte mein AVG mir aber ne nachricht geschickt... also schiess los, monsieur klugscheisser oder FAILST du mit deiner allwissenheit?

p.s. mir gehts net um die gaming time und dass ich meine items wieder kriege ist mir bewusst... aber ob ich meine 75000G vollständig wiederkriege bezweifle ich leider... und das wäre schon scheisse, findest du nicht, mein kleiner haariger freund?


----------



## Tabuno (3. Januar 2010)

Alka1 schrieb:


> p.s. mir gehts net um die gaming time und dass ich meine items wieder kriege ist mir bewusst... aber ob ich meine 75000G vollständig wiederkriege bezweifle ich leider... und das wäre schon scheisse, findest du nicht, mein kleiner haariger freund?


Ich hab meine 10.000G auch wieder bekommen, mach dir keine Sorgen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (3. Januar 2010)

Ich habe nie das Passwort in den 5 Jahren geändert. Wozu auch? Das größte Sicherheitsrisiko sitzt halt immer noch vor dem PC!

Und im Internet bin ich schon, da wussten viele noch nicht mal was das ist. Ich weis wie ich mit meinem PC umzugehen habe.


----------



## loWnl1337 (3. Januar 2010)

Alka1 schrieb:


> dass sie die server von blizz hacken behauptet auch keiner...
> 
> aber sag mir bitte, wie sie meinen acc gehackt haben? durch standard addons wie DBM? also ich glaube, da hätte mein AVG mir aber ne nachricht geschickt... also schiess los, monsieur klugscheisser oder FAILST du mit deiner allwissenheit?
> 
> p.s. mir gehts net um die gaming time und dass ich meine items wieder kriege ist mir bewusst... aber ob ich meine 75000G vollständig wiederkriege bezweifle ich leider... und das wäre schon scheisse, findest du nicht, mein kleiner haariger freund?



1.Blizzard erstattet dir alles wieder bis auf €
2.Ich behaupte nicht das es durch addons kommt, sondern durch Programme z.B. wie harmlose Youtube Downloader...die irgendwo Free to Download rumstehen...
3.Mit einem Authenticator ist es einerseitz sehr sicher da einen wirklich keiner irgend etwas etwenden kann , aber es giebt auch tücken wie 1. 7€ und 2. 
das man ihn immer dabei haben muss also muss man sich zwischen konfor und praktizität unterscheiden

mFg


----------



## Alka1 (3. Januar 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Ich hab meine 10.000G auch wieder bekommen, mach dir keine Sorgen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich hoffe, du hast recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja n kumpel von mir hat 150.000 verloren und nix davon wieder bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und um es mal auf hackerpreise runter zu rechnen: 10000 gold gehen bei ebay für 40 euro weg. meine 75000 euro wären also 300 euro... für mich als studenten nicht wenig!


----------



## numisel (3. Januar 2010)

Sowas, wie sich irgendwo anmelden, kann man damit umgehen, dass man für den WOW-Acc eine extra E-Mail-Adresse einrichtet und die NUR fürs Einloggen in WoW nutzt. Ansonsten andere E-Mail-Adressen.

Des ist mein Erfolgsrezept, denn ich bin nicht einmal gehackt worden in den letzten 5 Jahren und hab mein PW nicht einmal geändert.


----------



## loWnl1337 (3. Januar 2010)

numisel schrieb:


> Sowas, wie sich irgendwo anmelden, kann man damit umgehen, dass man für den WOW-Acc eine extra E-Mail-Adresse einrichtet und die NUR fürs Einloggen in WoW nutzt. Ansonsten andere E-Mail-Adressen.
> 
> Des ist mein Erfolgsrezept, denn ich bin nicht einmal gehackt worden in den letzten 5 Jahren und hab mein PW nicht einmal geändert.



Dito


----------



## Alka1 (3. Januar 2010)

numisel schrieb:


> Sowas, wie sich irgendwo anmelden, kann man damit umgehen, dass man für den WOW-Acc eine extra E-Mail-Adresse einrichtet und die NUR fürs Einloggen in WoW nutzt. Ansonsten andere E-Mail-Adressen.
> 
> Des ist mein Erfolgsrezept, denn ich bin nicht einmal gehackt worden in den letzten 5 Jahren und hab mein PW nicht einmal geändert.



ich hab mich ungelogen seid ewigkeiten nirgendwo mehr mit meiner email adresse eingetragen... ich krieg auch keine spam-emails oder so, während meine freundin beispielsweise ca. 10 pro tag kriegt... 

aber einen fehler hab ich gemacht: ich hab das gleiche passwort bei meinem account genommen, mit dem ich mich auch im battle-net eingetragen habe...


----------



## Andoral1990 (3. Januar 2010)

ShaakTi79 schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> Vor der Battle.net Umstellung war es besonders schwer einen Account - SICHER - zuhacken, d.h man könnte nur das Passwort und die Email ändern!
> D.H. wer das Passwort nicht hatte, hat ein Neues zu der Mailadresse (wenn sie den nicht geändert wurde) bekommen! Accountname selber blieb verschönt!
> ...


absoluter bullshit zu behaupten dass es am sichersten ist sein ow monatlich zu ändern... deswegen les ich deinen post erst garnicht... ich hab mein pw noch nie geändert und hatte uach nie nie probz mit hacks...


----------



## bjxx (3. Januar 2010)

ich wurde einmal gehackt und seit dem 1 mal das pw geändert wegen fund einen keylogger auf dem pc


----------



## Alucaard (3. Januar 2010)

Kann mich den diversen Leuten vorher nur anschließen wurde noch nie gehackt das hängt wohl damit zusammen das ich mein PC sauber halte und nicht X Addons runterlade  bzw. Betreibe.
Was wohl auch dazu gehört das ich mir mit WotLk bzw. mit der der Umstellung des Accounts eine Extra E-Mail dazu gemacht habe und mein Passwort so gut es eben möglich ist von der E-Mail und dem Account mit Buchstaben, Zahlen und Sonderzeichen versehn habe.
Das man sein Passwort nun jeden Monat ändern muss ist mal großer Bulls.hit denn was nütz ein neues Passwort wenn man z.B. nen Keylogger auf dem PC hat.


----------



## pvenohr (3. Januar 2010)

Ich wurde in beinahe 5 Jahren nicht gehackt, habe mir aber aus Sicherheitsgründen trotzdem letztes Jahr den Authenticator besorgt.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (3. Januar 2010)

Alle Leute, die meinen, man müsste irgendeine ominöse E- Mail anklicken, einen Trojaner oder Keylogger auf dem PC haben oder dubiose Ingamenachrichten öffnen und Gold kaufen, um den Account zu gefährden, kann ich ganz klar sagen, das dies BLÖDSINN IST: Mir wurde mein ACC am Sylvestermorgen versenkt ... sprich Gold war weg bei allen Chars, Items und Rucksäcke sind futsch; Die Gildenbank wurde mit meinem Char ausgeräumt und dies zu einer Zeit, wo ich noch friedlich am schlafen war. Habe natürlich sofort, als ich mich Stunden danach selbst einloggte, ein Ingameticket geschrieben und so wie es ausschaut, kriege ich und die Gilde alles wieder hergestellt. 

So meine lieben und nun der Clou. Ich habe genau die Anweisungen in der Blizzard Email "Verhaltensweisen bei kompromittierten Accounts befolgt."

1. Systemwiederherstellung deaktivieren. 
2. Intensivscan mit Virenscanner, A- Squared (gegen Trojaner + Keylogger), GMER (Rootkitscanner) und um ganz sicher zu gehen einen Abschlussscan mit einem Onlinescanner, sowie einem Alternativscanner von einem Zweitrechner. Tja und ich kann euch ganz genau sagen, was gefunden wurde: Ausser ein paar Cookies NICHTS ! Mein System ist völlig sauber.  DANACH NICK u. PASSWORT GEÄNDERT

Ich habe auch nie eine dubiose E-Mail erhalten in der ich mein Passwort oder Accountdaten preisgeben sollte  ... und habe auch nie Gold gekauft... ich habe nicht mal ADD- ONS im SPIEL installiert. Das einzige was ich gemacht habe,, ist einen kostenpflcihtigen Charaktertransfer durchgeführt.. aber hallo?? Das sollte doch wohl sicher sein- ist ja schliesslich ein Blizzardinterner Service. 

ICH HABE ALSO NICHTS WEITER GEMACHT; ALS DAS SPIEL ZU SPIELEN UND TROTZDEM WURDE MEIN ACC GEHACKT UND IM MOMENT QUASI ZERSTÖRT: Will heissen; es geht doch irgendwie im Spiel ...


----------



## Dagonzo (3. Januar 2010)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> ICH HABE ALSO NICHTS WEITER GEMACHT; ALS DAS SPIEL ZU SPIELEN UND TROTZDEM WURDE MEIN ACC GEHACKT UND IM MOMENT QUASI ZERSTÖRT: Will heissen; es geht doch irgendwie im Spiel ...


Flashplayer vergessen upzudaten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der war/ist nämlich eines der größten Sicherheitslücken. Da nützt dir der beste Virenscanner nichts, weil der nichts finden kann.


Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch nie eine dubiose E-Mail erhalten in der ich mein Passwort oder Accountdaten preisgeben sollte  ... und habe auch nie Gold gekauft... ich habe nicht mal ADD- ONS im SPIEL installiert. Das einzige was ich gemacht habe,, ist einen kostenpflcihtigen Charaktertransfer durchgeführt.. aber hallo?? Das sollte doch wohl sicher sein- ist ja schliesslich ein Blizzardinterner Service.


Großer Irrtum. Warum habe ich ja schon geschrieben.


----------



## Senseless6666 (3. Januar 2010)

Kann an der Umfrage net Teilnehmen, da die option Passwort nochnie geändert fehlt, spiele seid dem 2ten Releasetag habe keinen autenthicator und wurde nochnie gehackt.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (3. Januar 2010)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Flashplayer vergessen upzudaten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Meinst du den Adobe Player, für Videos Online?


----------



## Dagonzo (3. Januar 2010)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Meinst du den Adobe Player, für Videos Online?


Gibt es noch einen anderen Flashplayer? Sicher meine ich den.

Edit:
Gibt nicht umsonst viele, den der Account geklaut wurde, obwohl sie nur einen Tag vorher ihr komplettes System neu aufgesetzt hatten.


----------



## Senseless6666 (3. Januar 2010)

Quia schrieb:


> Hab sogar meine Accountdaten einmal in /2 gepostet als ich Authenticator testen wollte.
> Es ist nichts passiert, weil es einfach unmöglich ist dies zu hacken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Klar weil wenn jmd Accdaten Postet denkt man ja auch "jay" gleich ausprobieren.. oda ist es vllt möglich das ALLE, nicht ein schwein, Dachten das du lügst?


----------



## Muahdib (3. Januar 2010)

Ich spiel das Game nun seit anfang an und noch nie wurde mein Account gehackt ...
Sollte ich jetzt anfangen das Passwort zu ändern ... hm Kopfkratz oder mach
ich irgendwelche Fehler einfach nicht welche andere machen ?


----------



## Tünnemann72 (3. Januar 2010)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Gibt es noch einen anderen Flashplayer? Sicher meine ich den.
> 
> Edit:
> Gibt nicht umsonst viele, den der Account geklaut wurde, obwohl sie nur einen Tag vorher ihr komplettes System neu aufgesetzt hatten.



Ich dachte das Teil ist automatisch immer auf neuestem Stand, wenn man sich mal Videos ansieht ... Wusste bis jetzt nicht mal, das man den manuell pflegen muss .. naja evtl. lag es daran - könnte aber auch im Spiel selbst passiert sein.


----------



## Nathanyel (3. Januar 2010)

ShaakTi79 schrieb:


> Nach der Umstellung ist es besonders - LEICHT - einen Account zu hacken, d.h durch das Ändern der Emailadresse des Accounts, *Ändert* sich auch der ACCOUNTNAME! Denn Emailadresse und Accountname sind bei den Meisten (>90% aller Abos) identisch!


90%? Bei allen.
Allerdings glaube ich kaum dass die Daten darüber, zu welcher Email-Adresse der Account früher gehörte, sofort gelöscht werden, außerdem kann man die Email-Adresse nur ändern, wenn man die Antwort auf die geheime Frage weiß.
Nicht dass solche "geheimen Fragen" besonders sicher seien, aber glaube kaum, dass der Durchschnitts-Keylogger weiß, wie dein Haustier heißt...



Alka1 schrieb:


> diesen (unverschämterweise kostenpflichtigen) authenticator!


Wie können sie nur für ein optionales, physisches Gerät Geld verlangen!


----------



## Davip (3. Januar 2010)

@Tünnemann

Du solltest zur Sicherheit WIndows neu aufsetzen und dir einen Authenticator besorgen, hab ich auch gemacht. Bei mir fand ebenso kein Virenscanner (Kaspersky, AVG, Antivir) und Adaware, Spybot und der Sophosantirootkitscanner den Übeltäter, aber irgendwie kam man ja an mein PW.


----------



## Dagonzo (3. Januar 2010)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Ich dachte das Teil ist automatisch immer auf neuestem Stand, wenn man sich mal Videos ansieht ... Wusste bis jetzt nicht mal, das man den manuell pflegen muss .. naja evtl. lag es daran - könnte aber auch im Spiel selbst passiert sein.


Automatisch wird er mittlerweile upgedatet, allerdings wird das nicht so oft abgefragt, ob eine neue Version verfügbar ist. Wer nach einer Neuinstallation gleich ins Netz geht und sich in die Accountverwaltung/B-Net einloggt, dann kann es schon zu spät sein. Im Spiel selbst ist es unmöglich das jemand der Account geklaut wird. Wie auch? Ein Passwort kann während des Spielens nicht ausgespät werden, da es nicht auf dem Rechner gespeichert ist.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (3. Januar 2010)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Automatisch wird er mittlerweile upgedatet, allerdings wird das nicht so oft abgefragt, ob eine neue Version verfügbar ist. Wer nach einer Neuinstallation gleich ins Netz geht und sich in die Accountverwaltung/B-Net einloggt, dann kann es schon zu spät sein. Im Spiel selbst ist es unmöglich das jemand der Account geklaut wird. Wie auch? Ein Passwort kann während des Spielens nicht ausgespät werden, da es nicht auf dem Rechner gespeichert ist.



Hm, ok das würde mir schon einen Anhaltspunkt geben wie bzw. wo es passiert sein könnte. Denn an unsichere Playersoftware habe ich jetzt gar nicht gedacht. Indes die Theorie des frisch aufgesetzen Systems gilt für mich nicht ; Mein Windows läuft schon gut 8 Monate.


----------



## Dagonzo (3. Januar 2010)

Naja, man sollte hin und wieder die Sicherheitswarnungen im Login-Bildschirm von WoW beachten, dort stand das mal eine Zeit lang, auch wenn es schon ein bisschen her ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (3. Januar 2010)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Naja, man sollte hin und wieder die Sicherheitswarnungen im Login-Bildschirm von WoW beachten, dort stand das mal eine Zeit lang, auch wenn es schon ein bisschen her ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ajo ich lese das im Regelfall schon, aber das mit der Playersoftware ist mir jetzt nicht im Gedächtnis geblieben ...


----------



## Rongor (3. Januar 2010)

4 Jahre dabei, immernoch das gleiche PW, kein authentifikator, RECHNER IMMER SAUBER!


----------



## villain (3. Januar 2010)

Rongor schrieb:


> 4 Jahre dabei, immernoch das gleiche PW, kein authentifikator, RECHNER IMMER SAUBER!




ist bei mir ähnlich.. nur sind es 4 1/2 jahre ;-)

einfach köpfchen einschalten bevor man irgendetwas tut und den pc regelmäßig pflegen.

und ich habe nur kostenlose sicherheitssoftware....


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (4. Januar 2010)

Wurde bisher in 5 Jahren einmal gehackt.
Hatte nur das Glück das ich grade on war und so gleich gemerkt hab das da was faul ist ^^
Mehrere DCs und dann ging nach dem 5ten mal oder so das PW nicht mehr > gleich "Kennwort vergessen" gemacht und dann war alles wieder gut ;D


Zu Weihnachten hab ich mir ein IPod Touch gegönnt, da hab ich nun auch den Authenticator - aber eigentlich nur weil er 
1.) Gratis ist
  und 
2.) Das Pet gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ist wirklich wesentlich sicherer MIT Authenticator; WENN jemand euer Account Name + Passwort hat braucht er immer noch den Code bzw. andersrum
Also wenn man da gehackt wird hat man
a.) den Hacker neben sich sitzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


  oder
b.) Naja...kp... jemand hat den Rechner von Blizzard gehackt wo der Code Parallel mit läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - aber auch dann brauch der Hacker immer noch euren Namen und das Passwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also es ist wirklich eine Anschaffung die sich lohnt!

MFG Palapanese 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (4. Januar 2010)

ShaakTi79 schrieb:


> [...] ich wurde schon 2 mal gehackt, und andere quartalsweise mein Passwort! [...]
> 
> Nur mal so nebenbei


Sorry, aber irgendwie entzieht sich mir der Sinn des Threads. Vorallem bei der Aussage da und dem Untertitel "Scam, Hackingerläuterung von einem der es weis - selber Admin" - Von was bist du denn Admin? Von deinem Heimnetzwerk? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pantherrebel (4. Januar 2010)

Ich spiel seit 2005, habe mein Passwort auch nie bzw. kaum geändert habe mittlerweile auch 2 Acc. 
Noch nie in der Zeit hatte ich ein Problem mit Hack od sonstiges, vielleicht sollten die Leute endlich mal aufhören auf Fake Mails usw. zu antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Den  Authenfikator benutz ich zwar nun auch, aber eigentlich nur wegen dem Pet * 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

*Hatte also nie vor Battle od mit Battle Acc. Probleme. Oftmals sind halt die leute vor dem PC das Problem. ist nunmal so. 
*
*


----------



## Juido08 (4. Januar 2010)

Quia schrieb:


> Dank Persokopie habe ich alles wieder. Dieses Prachstück kann man an beliebig viele Account binden, Ja auch an verschiedene BattleNet-Accs.



Was, wie man immer öfters lesen kann, auch die "hacker" inzwischen rausgefunden haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Immer häufiger muss man lesen :
"Da wollt ich mich einloggen, und da fragte WoW auf einmal nach nem Authti Code.. Dabei hab ich sowas garnicht...."

Blizzard sollte entlich mal Nägel mit Köpfen machen und jeder WoW packung nen Authi beilegen dessen Seriennummer direkt an den CD-Key gebunden ist.
Und wer sich WoW Online kauft bekommt den Passenden Authi gleich per Post nachgeliefert und hat xx Tage zeit den zu Reggen bevor sich WoW nicht mehr ohne starten lässt..

Wird WoW halt 10&#8364; teurer.  Aber mal ehrlich, bei den ganzen Leuten die ständig Namen, Rassen, Geschlechter, Realms, ect wechseln, ist auf die 10&#8364; mehr beim ersten Kauf doch auch geschissen...

Und mal Hand aufs Herz.. Von all den "unschuldig" Gehackten hatte bisher erst einer !! von denen die ich kenne auch die Eier um zuzugeben, dass er echt zu blöd war und seine Daten auf ner FakeSeite eingegeben hatte.


----------



## Kezpa (4. Januar 2010)

Goldenboy1989 schrieb:


> bin auch noch nie gehäckt worden ich weis nicht wie ihr das hin bekommt



ich sags ma so...der scheiß kann jedem passieren...
hab in der gilde und freundeskreis immer wieder leute ingame gehabt die gehackt wurden.Habe mich zu dem Zeitpunkt auch gefragt wieso wurden die gehackt und vor allem Wie?
nunja ich durfte es vorletzte woche 20.12.2009 am eigenen Leib erfahren als ich mich bei WoW einloggen wollte das PW net funzte ich herzrasen bekam und in der Email von Blizzard gelesen habe das mein Acc 24 stunden gesperrt wurde aufgrund eines fremdzugriffes..Arsenal geguckt bei meim char...komplett nackt...angerufen... acc freigegeben...
Taschen geguckt...Geld weg...alle items weg..komplettes T9 equip Weg.
ich habe mich 100x gefragt wie mir das passieren konnte..ich hatte am Tag zuvor das Addon Gearscore runtergeladen.Wahrscheinlich auf der falschen Seite.Wurd letztens auch nen thread gepostet wo stand dass das Addon womöglich infiziert ist. Könnt auch sein das es ne exe datei hatte die sind ja auch alle infiziert.
na jedenfalls hab ich am 24.12 dann mein zeug zum glück wiederbekommen. Aber ich sag euch allen eins gehackt zu werden ist nicht grad feierlich. Das ist als würdest du als einziger in ner Klausur ne 6 haben und alle andren ne 1 und die lachen dich aus nur noch schlimmer^^
naja jetzt hab ich aufjedenfall nen schwerer zu knackendes PW und werd auch besser aufpassen was ich runterlade. Für die leute die sich fragen:'' wie kann man nur so doof sein und  sich hacken lassen'' es kann JEDEN und damit meine ich JEDEN treffen. Man ist nie 100%ig vor nem Hack geschützt.. es gibt programme die tarnen sich als harmlose und nützliche programme und laden dann versteckt im laufe der zeit nen spion auf den Rechner ohne das man das bemerkt. Also passt gut auf eure Accs auf = )


----------



## Psycokain (4. Januar 2010)

Spiele auch schon ewig (Classic WoW) - Habe weder das Passwort jemals geändert noch besitze ich das Tamagotchi...... Ich will Holz anrühren, aber bis hierhin wurde ich noch nie gehackt ^^


----------



## Stevesteel (4. Januar 2010)

seit April 2005 dabei, genau 2x in der bisherigen Zeit mein PW geändert, noch nie eine 
Fakemail bekommen und mein Account wurde auch noch nie gehackt o.ä.
Irgendwas macht ihr falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freakypriest (4. Januar 2010)

Lieber TE,
der Login Name sollte nicht mit dem Account Namen verwechselt werden man loggt sich zwar mit einer E-Mail Adresse ein aber der Acoount Name existiert noch nach wie vor. Mit dem Original Account Namen + Original Key bekommt man jeden Account wieder kenne keinen bei dem es anders war.


----------



## pie (4. Januar 2010)

Also da ich vor kurzen gehackt wurde und nein ich hab weder Keylogger noch sonstirgendwelche sachen auf mein rechner gefunden änder ich mein Pw nahezutäglich zumindest bist die Post mein autentikater bringt sicher ist sicher.


----------



## Ademos14 (4. Januar 2010)

Mir fehlt iwie die Auswahl "Ich ändere mein Passwort nie"


----------



## immortal15 (4. Januar 2010)

hab mein wpw noch nie geändert <.< warum auch ? wenn mann gehackt wird einma blizz anrufen .....


----------



## Orang Utan Klaus (4. Januar 2010)

hab kein authentifikator und änder mein pw auch allerhöchstens 2x im jahr, bin noch nie gehackt worden ABER was viel wichtiger ist, wenn ich mal gehackt werde, heul und beschwer ich mich hier nicht im forum, sondern regel das wie ein mann, trink ein bier, rauch eine, ruf bei blizz an, danke


----------



## Gorb001 (4. Januar 2010)

Juido08 schrieb:


> Was, wie man immer öfters lesen kann, auch die "hacker" inzwischen rausgefunden haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Wozu soll denn das bitte gut sein?
Der Sinn des Authenticators ist doch, daß niemand weis, welchem Acc welcher Authenticator zugefügt wird.


----------



## Gorb001 (4. Januar 2010)

immortal15 schrieb:


> hab mein wpw noch nie geändert <.< warum auch ? wenn mann gehackt wird einma blizz anrufen .....




Als wenn bei Blizz nicht schon genug Geld dafür ausgegeben wird, Accs von Leuten wieder herzustellen, die zu dusselig sind Ihre Daten zu schützen.


----------



## Sibanti (4. Januar 2010)

Seit 2 jahren nie gewechselt, und nie gehackt. ist eure eigene schuld wenn ihr euch reinlegen lasst.


----------



## Juido08 (4. Januar 2010)

Gorb001 schrieb:


> Wozu soll denn das bitte gut sein?
> Der Sinn des Authenticators ist doch, daß niemand weis, welchem Acc welcher Authenticator zugefügt wird.




quark...

siehe rsa: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/RSA-Kryptosystem


----------



## Tünnemann72 (4. Januar 2010)

Orang schrieb:


> ABER was viel wichtiger ist, wenn ich mal gehackt werde, heul und beschwer ich mich hier nicht im forum, sondern regel das wie ein mann, trink ein bier, rauch eine, ruf bei blizz an, danke



Nö, total unwichtig.


----------



## Gorb001 (4. Januar 2010)

Juido08 schrieb:


> quark...
> 
> siehe rsa: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/RSA-Kryptosystem




und was soll mir das nun sagen??

Ich seh das so:
Jemand der die Seriennummer des Authenticators kennt, kennt möglicherweise auch dessen Algorithmus.
Wenn dieser jemand nun auch noch den Original CD-Key kennt an dem der Authenticator hängt hat er es relativ leicht.


Nun nehmen wir meinen Acc:

Nur ich kenne die Seriennummer meines Authenticators, denn im Shop kann niemenad feststellen welchem Acc dieser anschliessend zugefügt wird.
Also selbst wenn jetzt jemand meine Accdaten hat, kennt er immer noch nicht meinen Authenticator und dürfte es schwer haben die Kombinationen zu erfahren.


----------



## Nexarion (4. Januar 2010)

Ich hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen *Asche auf mein Haupt* und wenn es schon erwähnt wurde, bitte ich den Post zu entschuldigen.

So ganz einfach wie du es ausrückst ist es dann zum Glück doch nicht, denn zum ändern der E-Mail Adresse wird die Geheimfrage benötigt, die du sehr selten irgendwo eingibst und somit vor Keyloggern auch ziemlich sicher ist. Der einzige Nachteil (in meinen Augen) ist am Battle.Net-Account bzw dem Authentificator, dass man mit einem Authentificator zahllose Accounts verbinden kann. Sollte also ein Acc gehackt werden wird dieser sehr bald auch mit einem "fremden" Authentificator verknüpft und du darfst knapp 4 Wochen warten bis Blizzard endlich mal die Verknüpfung gelöscht hat und du wieder an deinen Acc kommst.

Gaaaaaanz einfache und banale Lösung für Blizzard wäre:

Sobald man das PW ändern will, muss man die Geheimfrage beantworten... aber da würden ja wieder viele Euro´s für den Authentificator weg fallen.


----------



## Alasken (4. Januar 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Nachdem ich Dezember letzten Jahres gehackt wurde hab ich mir den Authentifikator zugelegt und jetzt fühl ich mich sicher ...



hört sich an als wolltest du damenbinden verkaufen ... 

lol

ganz ehrlich ich hab seit jahren bei fast jedem nennenswerten mmo einen account und noch nie wurde auch nur ein einziger gehackt ... wenn man ein gescheites passwort hat das nicht grad "mama1234" lautet wird man auch net gehackt ... 

creativity for safety peoplez

Think Smart


----------



## AngusD (4. Januar 2010)

Die Passwörter, sowohl vor der Umwandlung in Battle.net-Accounts, als auch danach, sind sowieso relativ unsicher.

Der Login unterscheidet beim Passwort nicht zwischen Groß- und Kleinschreibung, was es bei einfachen Passwörtern recht einfach macht sie zu erraten. Daß sie dabei hoffentlich verschlüsselt in der Datenbank abgelegt werden, verbessert die Sache nicht.

Ich frage mich echt, was sich Blizzard dabei gedacht hat.


----------



## Schranzman (4. Januar 2010)

also ich wurde noch nie gehackt hab mein passwort aber schon paar mal geändert, würde mir aber gerne den authenfikator holn, aber geht ja leider nur mit kreditkarte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexenfluch (4. Januar 2010)

ich habe mein pw nur einmal geändert und hatte noch nie probleme


----------



## Treni (4. Januar 2010)

hab keinen,
in 4 jahren pw nicht geändert und nie probleme gehabt!

der grund?

weil ich net jeden scheiss anklicke^^


----------



## Er4yzer (4. Januar 2010)

ich bin auch ein opfer der accouthackwelle, mein accout wurde am 31.12 um 8 uhr morgens gehackt... mit 99,9%iger sicherheit vom einem bot. ich selber habe NIEMALS gedacht, dass ich irgendwann auch nur gehackt werden könnte, denn mein passwort war absolut unknackbar (zahlen/sonderzeichen/buchstabenkombination). ich habe es deshalb auch in ca 3 jahren die ich es verwende nicht stark verändert (ein paar sonderzeichen verändert) . tja, wodurch ich gehackt wurde weiß ich auch nicht, nach keyloggern habe ich den pc vergeblich durchsucht, vermutlich habe ich irgendwo ein addon runtergeladen wo ein keylogger drin war. nach 2 tagen wartezeit, dass ein GM mein ticket bearbeitet, warte ich jetzt den 4. tag darauf, dass blizzard sich mal um meinen account kümmert (dauert laut einer PM die ich ingame bekommen habe ~5 tage). meine charaktere sind _ALLE_ (sogar <lvl 60 twinks) leergeräumt, was mich jedoch gewundert hat, war die tatsache, dass ich nach einigem herumforschen festgestellt habe, dass nur gedroppte items verschwunden sind. twinks, die ich mit gecrafteten gegenständen oder items aus dem AH ausgestattet habe, hatten größtenteils ihr equip behalten, accountgebundene gegenstände sowie alle items, die ich durch triumph/frostmarken erhalten habe sind NOCH DA (hab ich aber auch nix von wenn mein jäger jetzt halbnackt und ohne waffen rumrennt -.-), die marken sind auch alle zerstört.
musste ich mir jetzt nur mal von der seele schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (4. Januar 2010)

ShaakTi79 schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> Vor der Battle.net Umstellung war es besonders schwer einen Account - SICHER - zuhacken, d.h man könnte nur das Passwort und die Email ändern!
> D.H. wer das Passwort nicht hatte, hat ein Neues zu der Mailadresse (wenn sie den nicht geändert wurde) bekommen! Accountname selber blieb verschönt!
> ...



Ich zock jetz seit ca. 5 jahren wow und hatte nie probleme^^ hab glaub in der ganzen zeit vielleicht 3 mal pw geändert.... achja btw.... ich versteh nur bahnhof bei dem thread vor dem hack und nach dem bnet Óò .... hört sich ja an wie die mitternachtsformel xD


----------



## Adhira (4. Januar 2010)

ShaakTi79 schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> Vor der Battle.net Umstellung war es besonders schwer einen Account - SICHER - zuhacken, d.h man könnte nur das Passwort und die Email ändern!
> D.H. wer das Passwort nicht hatte, hat ein Neues zu der Mailadresse (wenn sie den nicht geändert wurde) bekommen! Accountname selber blieb verschönt!
> ...





Man muss das ändern der e-mail immernoch bestätigen, d.h. wer auch immer den Account hackt müsste auch zugriff auf die mail haben, weil sonst die alte mail und somit auch der alte Login bestehen bleiben.
Das weis ich grad günstig, weil ich so eine mail bezüglich eines Accountes bekommen habe, allerdings nicht weil ich gehackt wurde sondern weil der andere User bis auf die Endung .com die gleiche hatte.


----------



## Aerasan (4. Januar 2010)

gestern war wieder ne hack welle.... mein account hats auch mit erwischt die scheiß wi***** haben mein eq von allen 3 80igern verkauft... is schon in der wiederherstellung... aber waren so witzig un haben bei meinen gnom die weihnachtsmann klamotten von der bank geholt und ihm angezogen-.-


----------



## Genomchen (4. Januar 2010)

Geht es hier ums "Hacken" oder ums "Phishing"?
Ich sag mal 99,99% aller Leute die ihren Account verloren haben, sind Opfer eines Phisings/ Trojaner/ Keylogger geworden. Gehackt wurdet ihr bestimmt nicht. Mein Dad arbeitet bei Thales, der wurde schonmal gehackt und das sieht ein bisserl anders aus, als lediglich Accountname und Passwort futsch^^ Da sind dann diverse Systeme lahmgelegt, gewisse Protokolle und Konfigurationen gelöscht, bishin zur Vernichtung ganzer Rechenzentren. Da geht es um das virtuelle Eindringen in ein System, um dieses zu seinen Gunsten zu nutzen und nicht um das Ausspionieren von Accountname und Passwort. Wenn ihr ernsthaft gehackt würdet, wäre es so, dass ihr zB garkeine Kontrolle mehr über euren Mauszeiger und das System habt und nur den Strom ausschalten könnt. Oder ihr habt auf einmal weniger bandbreite, weil ein Hacker euren Internetzugang mitnutzt. Es ist ein Unterschied gehackt zu werden, oder bösartige Software/ Würmer auf dem Rechner zu haben.


----------



## Nimbe (4. Januar 2010)

ShaakTi79 schrieb:


> beim Tamagotchi läuft ein Algorithmus auf dem Server und dem Stick ab, der identisch ist! Dadurch ändert sich die Ziffer auf dem Tamagotchi alle 30 oder 60 Sekunden!
> 
> Wat woole ir - Dat Ding ist ziemlich sicher ,maan!



ziemlich ist nicht zu hundertprozent^^

Algorithmus: Je nach dem wie lang er is ,
ist er dementsprechend sicher, (blizz wird da schon nen kniffligen drinhaben) 
nur sollte es einem gelingen den herauszubekommen und zu hacken, dann siehts nimmer gut aus. Aber wer den rausfidnent, der hat´s einfacher, wenn er in die Datenbanken von Blizzard reinschaut, weil er dowrt im verhältnis zu den hacken des Algorithmus  viel schneller drin is. (würd aber auch lange brauchen xD.

Aber wie gesagt, Blizz hat profis an den Sicherheitssachen ransitzen, von ihnen kann sicher nicht sehr leicht gehackt werden, es sind die Benutzer die hackbar sind udna uch gehackt werden, und wenn leute gehackt werden, dei keine firewall haben, antiviren programme ignorieren oder gar nicht erst installiert haben, dann sind sie selbst schuld.


zu mir: hab ein Passwort, wo keiner draufkommen würde, schönlang und wurde noch nie gehackt^^


ps: hier mal was zur algorithmus
achtung nicht klicken 11elf^^ 
da steht auch wie das würfelsystem in spielen funzt^^ (auch wenns die meisten net glauben und sie glauben mit ihren zahlen verflucht zu sein^^)



Zitat vom Vorposter:
Ich sag mal 99,99% aller Leute die ihren Account verloren haben, sind Opfer eines Phisings/ Trojaner/ Keylogger geworden. Gehackt wurdet ihr bestimmt nicht. Mein Dad arbeitet bei Thales, der wurde schonmal gehackt und das sieht ein bisserl anders aus, als lediglich Accountname und Passwort futsch^^ Da sind dann diverse Systeme lahmgelegt, gewisse Protokolle und Konfigurationen gelöscht, bishin zur Vernichtung ganzer Rechenzentren. Da geht es um das virtuelle Eindringen in ein System, um dieses zu seinen Gunsten zu nutzen und nicht um das Ausspionieren von Accountname und Passwort. Wenn ihr ernsthaft gehackt würdet, wäre es so, dass ihr zB garkeine Kontrolle mehr über euren Mauszeiger und das System habt und nur den Strom ausschalten könnt. Oder ihr habt auf einmal weniger bandbreite, weil ein Hacker euren Internetzugang mitnutzt. Es ist ein Unterschied gehackt zu werden, oder bösartige Software/ Würmer auf dem Rechner zu haben.

Hast recht, immer ich wurde gehackt^^ in der tat sieht hacken anders aus da sind auch dokumente alles schrot^^
und da sie alle opfer phising trojaner und Keylogger sind, sind sie alle selber schuld, weil beim ahcken kann man meist herzlich wenig dafür^^ (außer man hats mit jemandem verscherzt, oder is hat finanziele gründe bei Firmen)

also einfach firewalls besorgen, Antiviren programme und nicht jede Gottverdammte mail aufmachen und jeden mist im internet anklicken



tante edit sagt rechtsschreibfehler sind ne kunstform


----------



## Haggelo (4. Januar 2010)

KEINEM sein passwort geben ... auch nicht zum ''mal eben hochlvln'' vom freund

AUF KEINE illegalen seiten ... oder schmuddelseiten usw gehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nicht auf die fake e-mails reinfallen 



ahja   ich wurde auch noch nie gehackt ... in 3 einhalb jahren wow


----------



## homann5 (4. Januar 2010)

Aerasan schrieb:


> gestern war wieder ne hack welle.... mein account hats auch mit erwischt die scheiß wi***** haben mein eq von allen 3 80igern verkauft... is schon in der wiederherstellung... aber waren so witzig un haben bei meinen gnom die weihnachtsmann klamotten von der bank geholt und ihm angezogen-.-


Von der Welle war ich auch betroffen, vorher hatte ich das "Pech" noch nicht. Bis vor zwei oder drei Monaten habe ich den iPhone-Authenticator benutzt, nach etlichen Problemen damit habe ich es dann wieder gelassen. Im übrigen kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, daß sich wirklich so viele Leute einen Keylogger etc. eingefangen haben oder Pishing-Opfer geworden sind. Wenn man sich im Spiel und in diversen anderen Foren umhört, scheint es eher so, als ob es sich schlicht und einfach um Bruteforce handelt.

Traurig finde ich, daß Blizzard 30 Stunden gebraucht hat, um überhaupt auf mein Ticket zu antworten, wann ich meine Items wieder habe, möchte ich mir gar nicht ausmalen. Es wäre so einfach, den Goldhandel, der ja die größte Motivation für Account-Diebstahl ist, nahezu zu beenden. Keine Ahnung, warum Blizzard hier nicht endlich mal entschlossen handelt.


----------



## Totemwächter (4. Januar 2010)

Mir fehlt die antwort bei der passwort frage
Passwort noch nie geändert

Auserdem wenn man ein bischen aufpasst und nicht auf jeder seite wo was von wow-lvl-guides oder von wow-gold die rede ist sich rumtreibt und sich nicht sofort über all anmeldet kann eigentlich nichts passieren!
Ich Spiele seit der beta und ich wurde noch nicht ein einziges mal gehackt... schon komisch gel ?


----------



## Juido08 (4. Januar 2010)

Totemwächter schrieb:


> Ich Spiele seit der beta und ich wurde noch nicht ein einziges mal gehackt... schon komisch gel ?



nö, bist halt nen 30min die woche casual bei dem es einfach nichts zu holen gibt...
bist die mühe einfach nicht wert, lohnt sich nicht...
^^


----------



## Fearforfun (4. Januar 2010)

Hab mein PW bisher einmal geändert und wurde noch nie ge"hackt".

Aber mal so ne kurze frage zwischen durch bekomment man das Gold mitlerweile eig wieder?
Weil ich mein früher hat man das nicht wiederbekommen und da ich mittlerweile ne größere summe an gold hab...


----------



## Kezpa (4. Januar 2010)

immortal15 schrieb:


> hab mein wpw noch nie geändert <.< warum auch ? wenn mann gehackt wird einma blizz anrufen .....



ja und beim 5ten hack sagen sie zu dir: tut uns leid aber wir können ihren Account Schäden nicht wiederbeheben da sie diesen Service bereits zuoft in Anspruch genommen haben.Wenn sie nicht besser auf die Sicherheit ihres Accounts Acht geben sind Sie selbst schuld!

Das blizzard den Krempel wiederherstellt liegt 100%ig in deren Entscheidung die müssen das nicht machen. Nen Hack kann jedem passieren das zählt als unfall. ABer wenn sich der shit häuft muss es auch bissl am besitzer liegen der sich net ausreichend um die Sicherheit seines  Rechners kümmert.

ich glaub die Maximale Anzahl der Wiederherstellung von Items des Accounts liegt bei 3-5x danach sagt Blizzard wortwörtlich: Pech gehabt^^


----------



## Urbulgrokash (4. Januar 2010)

Für alle Authenticator Fanboys die behaupten dass man mit dem Teil NIE gehackt werden kann.

http://www.wow.com/2008/07/24/authenticato...-users-permiss/

Es gab mehrere Threads und Meldungen zu diesem Problem. In einem Thread im offiziellen Forum beschrieb ein deutscher Spieler, dass dies wohl durch Account Cloning möglich ist. Den kann ich zur Zeit aber leider nicht mehr finden.

edit: 
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...83766&sid=3


----------



## Grushdak (4. Januar 2010)

@ Urbulgrokash

Danke, endlich mal was dazu, daß eben nicht alles 100%ig sicher ist,
wie es einem aber ständig vorgemacht wird und viele sich darum so "sicher" sind.

@ Kezpa

Und was redst Du da vom 5. Hack?!
Hast Du nicht gelesen, er wurde noch nie gehackt.
Somit braucht er sich über Blizzards Reaktion wegen evtl.em 5. Hack ja wohl keine Sorgen machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zum Hack

Ein Hack muss nicht unbedingt heißen, daß Daten zerstört werden.
Ein Hack ist in erster Linie ein unauthorisiertes Eindringen in ein Netzwerk/Computer.
Was beim Hack gemacht wird, ist eine ganz andere Sache und neben sächlich -
auch wenn es für den Gehackten unschön sein kann.

Aber nun wollen wir mal nich Korinthen k..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^

greetz


----------



## Jiro (4. Januar 2010)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Ich sag mal 99,99% aller Leute die ihren Account verloren haben, sind Opfer eines Phisings/ Trojaner/ Keylogger geworden.




Ich glaube da fehlt noch etwas die menschliche Komponente.

Die da z.B. wären:

- Ich geb mal eben meine Acc- Daten einem absolut vetrauenswürdigen Freund, der mit meinem Char nur kurz etwas ausprobieren will
- Ich klebe meine Acc- Daten mit einem Sticker an den Monitor, damit sie auch wirklich jeder, der mal zu Besuch vorbeikommt, sehen kann
- Ich gebe auf allen möglichen Foren-, Social Network- Seiten etc. Infos über mich an, aus denen persönliche Daten abgelesen werden können bzw. mit denen diese Daten ergooglet werden können 
- Zu diesen Infos gebe ich noch an, welches Spiel ich spiele und wie dort meine Chars heissen
- Mein Accountname lässt sich aus Teilen meines Namens, der Namens meiner Spielchars oder aus anderen persönlichen Daten ableiten
- Idealerweise verwende ich als PW meinen Vor- oder Nachnamen, vielleicht noch in Verbindung mit meinem Alter (z.B. max17)
- Mein email Konto läuft auf Accountname@gmx.de und praktischerweise verwende ich dasselbe PW wie für den Account

Ich glaub, dass sogar ein recht großer Teil der angeblichen "Hacks" dadurch zustande kommt, dass mit persönlichen Daten unachtsam umgegangen wird und man zu bequem ist, für verschiedene Anwednungen auch verschiedene, nicht oder schwer erratbare PW zu verwenden.
Trotzdem sehe ich keinen Grund überheblich zu werden, nur weils einem selber noch nie passiert ist (wie auch bei mir der Fall)


----------



## Gorb001 (4. Januar 2010)

Urbulgrokash schrieb:


> Für alle Authenticator Fanboys die behaupten dass man mit dem Teil NIE gehackt werden kann.
> 
> http://www.wow.com/2008/07/24/authenticato...-users-permiss/
> 
> ...



Wenn mein Englisch mich nicht ganz verlassen hat, heißt es in dem Thread, daß ein Mitarbeiter im Support davon überzeugt wurde, ohne jegliche Beweise, daß der Anrufer der rechtmäßige Besitzer dieses Accounts sei und auf diesem Weg der Authenticator entfernt wurde.


Das ist natürlich mega dämlich, aber dennoch wurde nicht der Zugang incl. Authenticator gehackt.


----------



## Lari (4. Januar 2010)

Euch ist aber schon klar, dass bei der Authenticator Geschichte wieder der Mensch und nicht die Maschine versagt hat?


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (4. Januar 2010)

das 2. kann ich nicht beantworten weil ich mein Passwort seit 2005 noch nie geändert habe.. es ist noch nie etwas passiert


----------



## Gorb001 (4. Januar 2010)

Urbulgrokash schrieb:


> Für alle Authenticator Fanboys die behaupten dass man mit dem Teil NIE gehackt werden kann.
> 
> http://www.wow.com/2008/07/24/authenticato...-users-permiss/
> 
> ...



Und mit dem Edit-Thread schießt du dir dein Eigentor.

Da steht nämlich lediglich das er sich nicht einloggen kann und womöglich ist nur sein Mobile Auti defekt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ragmo (4. Januar 2010)

ich bin seit 4jahren und 7Monaten bei WoW. wurde in der Zeit noch nie gehackt. hab noch nie meinen accountname geändert (außer bei umstellung auf b-net) und pw is auch gleich geblieben.
selbst wenn jemand meinen accountname hat... brauch er immernoch das passwort. ohne das bringt ihm der accountname auch nix.
dachte solange man nicht auf irgendwelche unseröisen seiten geht und ständig die software updatet dürfte eigenltich nichts passieren... klärt mich auf, falls ich jahrelang falsch lag^^


----------



## Ymenia (4. Januar 2010)

So ein Update:

Ich wurd nach wie vor noch nie gehackt, aber ich hab mir jetzt einen Authenticator zugelegt, da es mir auch mit normalem Spam, Werbung und Co doch ein wenig zu viel wird. Also quasi nur als Vorsichtsmaßnahme.


----------



## ThoWeib (4. Januar 2010)

[X] Nein
[X] Wenn's mir in den Sinn kommt -> seit 3,5 Jahren habe ich genau einmal mein Paßwort geändert, und das war bei der Erstellung des Battle.net-Accounts

Wer nicht schon vor dem Spielstart für grundlegende "Hygiene" sorgt (Virenscanner, Updates, nicht den IE nehmen, solche Sachen eben), der kann sein Paßwort ändern, bis er fleckig wird, es wird ihn nicht auf Dauer retten.

Und ich möchte wetten, wenn sich der Zahlen-Rausschreib-Pömpel weit genug durchsetzt, dann werden die "Spezialisten" genauso gnadenlos auf die dann zwangsweise erscheinenden Man-in-the-Middle-Nummern reinfallen, wie sie heuer schon putzigen E-Mails, verdreckter Werbung oder ihrer eigenen Gier zum Opfer fallen.


----------



## Captn.Pwn (4. Januar 2010)

wer sich "hacken" lässt ist IMMER selbst schuld,
(ich möchte anmerken das solche leute auch nur menschen sind und keine götter die einfach so euren pc abstürzen lassen können etc.)
einfach augen aufmachen, 
keine spiele/musik/Programme/WoW-Addons von dir unbekannten seiten ziehen (wenn ihrs denn überhaupt nötig habt)
generell nirgendwo anmelden, wo man weiß das man das nie wieder brauch,
bei jeder seite anderes pw nehmen(am besten die pw's auf zettel schreiben und unter der bassbox verstecken), vorallem nicht bei e-mail und wow acc das selbe und wer ganz sicher gehen will neuen benutzer erstellen und alle rechte wegnehmen, also installationsrechte und so, da kann man dann relativ sicher drauf zocken

wer kein antivir programm hat, holt sich freeware wie avira antivir oder Spybot s&d
(kleine anmerkung: gdata/norten u.ä. fressen sehr viel leistung, nur auf guten systemen verwenden)und wenn einem das alles zu schwer ist(*hust*), der kauft halt authenticator und kann sorgenfrei leben

ich hab zwar noch nie den zugehörigen sticky zu acc sicherheit gelesen aber sicherheitsinterresierten kann man das ja mal ans herz legen

btw. ich wurde noch nie in 2 1/2 jahren gehackt und hab noch nie mein pw geändert


----------



## Majokat (4. Januar 2010)

Ich kann leider nicht mit abstimmen. Es fehlt die Funktion : Ich habe mein PW noch nie geändert

Ich spiele seit Anfang BC und ich hab immer noch das gleiche Passwort wie damals und *keinen* Authenticator.
Und bis jetzt wurde mein Account noch nicht gehackt. Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass das Passwort Buchstaben, Ziffern & Sonderzeichen enthält
oder ich einfach nicht so dumm bin und mir Keylogger runterlade oder mein PW irgendwo eingebe.

Wenn ich hier fast täglich einen Thread mit dem Thema 'Account gehackt' lese, muss ich schmunzeln und mir immer denken:
Selbst Schuld, vielleicht mal keine Pornos von komischen Seiten laden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## homann5 (4. Januar 2010)

Captn.Pwn schrieb:


> wer sich "hacken" lässt ist IMMER selbst schuld,


Genau! Wenn ich so was lese, wird mir anders...

Da es sich am Wochenende um eine regelrechte "Hack-Welle" gehandelt hat, liegt es nahe, daß sich bestimmte Personen einfach auf irgendeinem Weg die Benutzernamen (battle.net-Acountname) besorgt und dann per Bruteforce die Passwörter geknackt haben. Da ich zu den Menschen gehöre, die weder auf "irgendwelchen" Seiten Daten preisgeben oder dort Sachen herunterladen noch ein und das selbe Passwort für zig andere Dinge benutzen, dürften Keylogger etc. auszuschließen sein.


----------



## lebrown (4. Januar 2010)

wer sich hacken lässt ist nicht immer selbst schuld !

wurde 2 mal innerhalb der letzten 2 monate gehackt mein pw ändere ich mittlerweile wöchentlich und niemand kann es kennen !
so und jetzt erzähl mir wie die das geschafft haben !
dazu: mein pc ist viren/maleware was auch immer FREI !

Crowse - Aegwynn


----------



## Shadria (4. Januar 2010)

homann5 schrieb:


> ...Da ich zu den Menschen gehöre, die weder auf "irgendwelchen" Seiten Daten preisgeben oder dort Sachen herunterladen noch ein und das selbe Passwort für zig andere Dinge benutzen, dürften Keylogger etc. auszuschließen sein.


Ähm.... hast du den FlashPlayer installiert? Vermutlich ja. Welche Version nutzt du? Hast du die Version 10.0.32.18 oder eine frühere? Falls ja solltest du wissen das es da eine eklatante Sicherheitslücke gibt, die es erlaubt Schadsoftware auf dein System einzuschleusen! Die aktuelle Version des FlashPlayers ist übrigens 10.0.42.34.

...und das mit der Brutforce-Methode die PW geknackt werden, glaube ich kannst vergessen.... denke das machen die Einloggserver net mit. Ich hab es nie getestet.. aber ich vermute mal das nach x Versuchen nix mehr geht...

@ Topic:
- ich ändere mein PW äußerst selten (spiele seit über 5 Jahren)
- ich nutze den Authentificator seit es ihn gibt
- ich wurde nie "gehackt"


----------



## Meuchlerix (4. Januar 2010)

Internet Explorer 8 hat ne Lücke, die wurde genutzt!

Ganz einfach, und nix mit "Wo ihr euch rumtreibt" und so ein Blödsinn!
Googelt mal nach IE und Backdoor und staunt vor euch hin....


----------



## Majokat (4. Januar 2010)

Meuchlerix schrieb:


> Internet Explorer 8 hat ne Lücke, die wurde genutzt!
> 
> Ganz einfach, und nix mit "Wo ihr euch rumtreibt" und so ein Blödsinn!
> Googelt mal nach IE und Backdoor und staunt vor euch hin....




Ich glaube aber nicht, dass durch diese 'Lücke' Keylogger und sonst was kommen,
wenn man auf 'normalen' Seiten bleibt. Wenn man sich was-weiß-ich-wo rumtreibt,
wo die Homepage verseucht ist, ist's klar, dass so einen Virus bekommen kann.


----------



## Dagonzo (4. Januar 2010)

Schranzman schrieb:


> also ich wurde noch nie gehackt hab mein passwort aber schon paar mal geändert, würde mir aber gerne den authenfikator holn, aber geht ja leider nur mit kreditkarte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Über Handy?




lebrown schrieb:


> wer sich hacken lässt ist nicht immer selbst schuld !
> 
> wurde 2 mal innerhalb der letzten 2 monate gehackt mein pw ändere ich mittlerweile wöchentlich und niemand kann es kennen !
> so und jetzt erzähl mir wie die das geschafft haben !
> ...






Meuchlerix schrieb:


> Internet Explorer 8 hat ne Lücke, die wurde genutzt!
> 
> Ganz einfach, und nix mit "Wo ihr euch rumtreibt" und so ein Blödsinn!
> Googelt mal nach IE und Backdoor und staunt vor euch hin....


Jeder Browser hat ein Backdoor. Aber was viele immer wieder unterschätzen, ist das der Flashplayer eine große Sicherheitslücke darstellt.


----------



## Majokat (4. Januar 2010)

Hm. Ich benutze jetzt mal nicht die Edit-Funktion..

Auf der offiziellen Website vom IE8 gibts eine Stellungnahme zu den Backdoors im IE8:
Die bekannten Backdoors, wurden durch einen Hotfix entfernt.
Natürlich gibts auch unbekannte Backdoors, aber die hat jeder Browser


----------



## JTR (4. Januar 2010)

hab mein passwort in den 4 jahren 1x geändert aber hab mir das teil trotzdem zugelegt auch wegen dem kernhundwelpen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (4. Januar 2010)

Offtopic bzw. Beleidigung entfernt. Achtet auf Euren Tonfall.


----------



## Technocrat (4. Januar 2010)

Big-bang schrieb:


> ich hab mein passwort noch nie geändert und wurde noch nie gehäckt



Ebenso, und das obwohl ich seit dem ersten Tag von WoW ohe aussetzen spiele. Einen Authentifikator habe ich aber (und somit auch den süßen Kernhundwelpen, ätsch).


----------



## VallovShatt (4. Januar 2010)

Ich hab mein PW in fast 3 Jahren 2 mal geändert. Einmal weil ich es meinem Bruder gegeben hatte mit dem Auftrag etwas nachzuschaun als ich nicht daheim war (er ist manchmal n bissle albern und ich wollt nicht dass er mir auf dem Weg nen Streich spielt) Das 2. mal hab ichs geändert nachdem ich die Festplatte neu aufgesetzt hatte weil ich den Verdacht hatte dass sich da was eingeschlichen hat. Gehackt wurde ich auch noch nie.


----------



## Klondike (4. Januar 2010)

ändere mein passwort nicht
kein authenticator
meine email für mein wow account kennen nur blizz und ich, nutze ich für keine foren oder irgendwelche anderen anmeldungen


----------



## Ymenia (4. Januar 2010)

Klondike schrieb:


> meine email für mein wow account kennen nur blizz und ich, nutze ich für keine foren oder irgendwelche anderen anmeldungen


Der erste Weg zu einem halbwegs sicheren Account 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Thumbs up*


----------



## Tikume (4. Januar 2010)

Majokat schrieb:


> Ich glaube aber nicht, dass durch diese 'Lücke' Keylogger und sonst was kommen,
> wenn man auf 'normalen' Seiten bleibt. Wenn man sich was-weiß-ich-wo rumtreibt,
> wo die Homepage verseucht ist, ist's klar, dass so einen Virus bekommen kann.



Dir ist schon klar dass auch "normale" Seiten gehacked werden können? Der Seitenbetreiber bekommt davon meist erst was mit wenn sich Leute bei ihm beschweren.
Ich habe jeden Tag mit sowas zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (4. Januar 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar dass auch "normale" Seiten gehacked werden können? Der Seitenbetreiber bekommt davon meist erst was mit wenn sich Leute bei ihm beschweren.


Ja - was sicher auch der Grund ist, dass ploetzlich halbe Gilden usw. ihren Account verlieren. Oder meint wirklich wer, dass die Accountdaten eines 0815-Baukasten-Forums aehnlich sicher sind wie die von z.B. der offiziellen WoW-Seite? Und wenn die User dann so clever sind und ueberall die gleiche E-Mail/PW-Kombi verwenden, steht dem erfolgreichen Accountklau nix mehr im Wege...


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (4. Januar 2010)

noscript das dubioses von drittseiten wegblockt is auch sehr hilfreich


----------



## jeef (4. Januar 2010)

Hab jetzt 13 Jahre Internet und mir ist noch nie irgendwas abhanden gekommen.
Das liegt einzig und allein an euch..... auch im Bekannten-Kreis ist
nur was "gehackt" wie ihr so schön sagt (der Ausdruck ist schonmal FALSCH!)
bei Leuten geworden von denen man es nicht anders erwartet hat.


----------



## Nitrox18 (4. Januar 2010)

ich hab mein passwort noch nie geändert und wurde noch nie gehäckt.


----------



## Captn.Pwn (4. Januar 2010)

homann5 schrieb:


> Genau! Wenn ich so was lese, wird mir anders...


need aspirin?
nein spaß bei seite, es gibt keine hackwellen!
und ob du es mir glaubst oder nicht,  programme die passwörter erraten brauchen gut hm ~1 jahr für 1pw mit 10 zahlen/buchstaben/sonderzeichenin ungeordneter reihenfolge? (255^10 möglichkeiten) ( wer sein passwort ichessekuchen nennt ist wohl selbst schuld;P) (außerdem sperren dich die blizz server bestimmt nach 10 versuchen würd ich mal raten) - außerdem woher soll der hacker denn dein pw/accname wissen ohne das du ihn irgendwo öffentlich gemacht hast, glaubst doch nicht echt das die das von blizz bekommen bzw. aus irgendwelchen blizz dateien auslesen

Zu den anderen Leuten die sagen ihr system wäre neu aufgesetzt etc.
keine alten dateien behalten oder addons von der selben seite nochmal runterladen, wow komplett neu installieren (überall könnte theoretisch der virus drin sein)
-> wer einen keylogger o.ä. hat kann 100x sein pw ändern -> effekt=null
btw. sind richtig hartnäckige vieren nicht zu unterschätzen, wenn die sich mal in dein system "eingeprägt haben" (z.b. in wichtige betriebssystemdateien) helfen dir eig nur noch professionelle ratschläge oder pc neu aufsetzen


----------



## Ragmo (4. Januar 2010)

homann5 schrieb:


> Da es sich am Wochenende um eine regelrechte "Hack-Welle" gehandelt hat, liegt es nahe, daß sich bestimmte Personen einfach auf irgendeinem Weg die Benutzernamen (battle.net-Acountname) besorgt und dann per Bruteforce die Passwörter geknackt haben. Da ich zu den Menschen gehöre, die weder auf "irgendwelchen" Seiten Daten preisgeben oder dort Sachen herunterladen noch ein und das selbe Passwort für zig andere Dinge benutzen, dürften Keylogger etc. auszuschließen sein.



woher solln die hacker die accountnamen haben, wenn angeblich niemand der anwesenden seine daten irgendwo rausgegeben hat? da gibts soviele möglichkeiten... dauert jahre... und soviel zeit wird sich kein hacker nehmen...
es gibt viele sicherheitslücken durch veraltete software (flash player, i-net explorer...) und die werden von diesen leuten genutzt... dafür muss er aber erstmal wissen, dass du wow spielst
deshalb: wer auf unseriöse seiten geht und nicht ab und an ab-checkt, obs updates gibt, ist selber schuld. und das trifft auf (für mich gefühlte) 99% der fälle zu


----------



## ThEDiciple (4. Januar 2010)

Bin ein nutzer des teils erster stunde. Hab noch das alte designe und mir ihn damals gekauft da war er grad ma 2-3 wochen draußen.

Ich wollt 100% schutz für meinen account , und dehn kann trotz sorgfältigen umgang mit meinen daten, und sicherem surfen mit allem drumm und drann halt nur das teil bieten. Das Geld wars mir jedenfalls wert auch wenns manchmal etwas umständlich ist wenn man schnell ma einloggen will.

die meisten acc klauerei ensteht durch fehlverhalten des nutzers mit seinen daten, auch wenn ihr noch so sehr behauptet das euer rechner sauber ist und was weiß ich nicht immer gern behauptet wird der fehler liegt in 90% aller fälle bei einem selber. Und mich wundert das erlich gesagt auch nicht, wer meint sein gold zu kaufen, auf alles zu klicken und überall meint sich einloggen zu müssen hats net anders verdient.

Ich wär eh dafür das der zur pflicht wird, dafür sollte blizz evt auch endlich überweisungen möglich machen, nicht jeder hat halt ne kreditkarte und bei ebay würd ich das teil net kaufen.


----------



## CookiesDisteltee (4. Januar 2010)

wurde noch nie gehackt. 
ändere mein passwort trotzdem recht häufig. 
meistens anhand der klasse die ich grad spiele, damit ichs mir merken kann ^^

bin halt total vergesslich ;D
habe mehr angst vorm passwort vergessen als vorm gehackt werden.


MFG


----------



## Darussios (4. Januar 2010)

Man muss nicht monatlich sein Passwort ändern und muss nicht den Blizzard Authenticator benutzen, um den Account hacksicher zu gestalten.
Im Gegenteil, wenn ich richtig informiert bin, geht der Account erst Recht verloren, wenn man einen Authenticator benutzt.
Der Authenticator benutzt eine Batterie, wie ihn Armbanduhren benutzen, um die Stromversorgung zu gewährleisten. Wenn diese Batterie leer ist, kann man sich nicht mehr in den Account einloggen.

Ich benutze seit Erstellung meines Accounts ein und dasselbe Passwort und hab keinen Authenticator und ich bisher wurde mein Acc nicht gehackt.
Ihr fragt euch jetzt vielleicht, wie das möglich ist.
Ich sags euch:

1) Ich fall nicht auf Phishing-Mails rein.
2) Ich klicke nicht blind jeden Link an, sondern schau mir unten in der Statusleiste von Firefox den Link an.
3) Ich geh auf keine unseriösen Websites wie Goldseller-Seiten.
4) Ich scanne meinen PC alle paar Tage mit Kaspersky und update dieses auch regelmäßig, aber bisher hatte ich wegen oben genannter Tipps keinen Virus, Trojaner oder sonstwas.
5) Ich gebe niemandem meine Accountdaten.


----------



## Hexaglot14 (4. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich finde es richtig interessant hier zu lesen das Leute die gehackt wurden wohl entweder zu weltfremd zu sein scheinen und ihre Accountdaten jedem geben der sie danach fragt oder aber wohl ständige Besucher auf irgendwelchen Schmuddelseiten sein müssen und sich dort komische Dateien runterladen. Oder aber wenn das beides nichts ist dann liegts wohl am Flash-Player oder an IE8...

Ich wurde in letzter Zeit bereits zum 2ten mal gehackt und, nein, auf mich Treffen diese oben stehenden Dinge nicht zu....

Beim ersten Hack dachte ich auch...na muss wohl an mir liegen. Aber gleich danach habe ich sowohl meinen Rechner neu aufgezogen, meinen Router aktualisiert und gecheckt, WOW neu installiert und auch nur die nötigsten Addons von anderen Seiten gezogen. Ach ja und IE8 nutze ich auch nicht, zur Zeit ist es die neueste Version von Firefox. Sämtliche Passwörter wurden auch geändert...klar. Auch habe ich erst einen tag vor dem Hack (gestern) mein System auf Viren und sonstiges checken lassen. (AVAntivir und Hijack). Leider haben diese beiden nichts auf meinem System gefunden....

Da ich keinerlei Erkärung mehr dafür habe, habe ich in der notwedigen Mail an Blizz meine Vermutung geäußert und ich bin mal gespannt wie sie darauf reagieren werden. 

Ach bevor es am Passwort liegt, das habe ich vor 3 Tagen geändert. Wie jeden Samstag.

Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand von euch eine kluge Idee woran es meinerseits liegen könnte. (Ach ja nur ich habe Zugriff auf meinen Rechner)

Danke für hilfreiche Antworten weil langsam nervt es schon sich ständig wegen solchem Mist mit den superschnellen Blzz-Mitarbeitern auseinanderzusetzen.

Danke


----------



## Tünnemann72 (4. Januar 2010)

Er4yzer schrieb:


> ich bin auch ein opfer der accouthackwelle, mein accout wurde am 31.12 um 8 uhr morgens gehackt... mit 99,9%iger sicherheit vom einem bot. ich selber habe NIEMALS gedacht, dass ich irgendwann auch nur gehackt werden könnte, denn mein passwort war absolut unknackbar (zahlen/sonderzeichen/buchstabenkombination). ich habe es deshalb auch in ca 3 jahren die ich es verwende nicht stark verändert (ein paar sonderzeichen verändert) . tja, wodurch ich gehackt wurde weiß ich auch nicht, nach keyloggern habe ich den pc vergeblich durchsucht, vermutlich habe ich irgendwo ein addon runtergeladen wo ein keylogger drin war. nach 2 tagen wartezeit, dass ein GM mein ticket bearbeitet, warte ich jetzt den 4. tag darauf, dass blizzard sich mal um meinen account kümmert (dauert laut einer PM die ich ingame bekommen habe ~5 tage). meine charaktere sind _ALLE_ (sogar <lvl 60 twinks) leergeräumt, was mich jedoch gewundert hat, war die tatsache, dass ich nach einigem herumforschen festgestellt habe, dass nur gedroppte items verschwunden sind. twinks, die ich mit gecrafteten gegenständen oder items aus dem AH ausgestattet habe, hatten größtenteils ihr equip behalten, accountgebundene gegenstände sowie alle items, die ich durch triumph/frostmarken erhalten habe sind NOCH DA (hab ich aber auch nix von wenn mein jäger jetzt halbnackt und ohne waffen rumrennt -.-), die marken sind auch alle zerstört.
> musste ich mir jetzt nur mal von der seele schreiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hm, bei mir passierte die systematische Ausräumung meiner beiden 80iger auch um 8 Uhr am 31.12. ... da bin ich also nicht der einzige gewesen. Habe meinen PC auch vergeblich nach Keyloggern, Trojanern u.ä. durchsucht ; Ergebnis ebenfalls Null .. Aber gut zu wissen, dass ich wohl kein Einzelfall war. Bei mir wurden auch alle gedroppten Items entwendet und ich denke zu Gold gemacht ...

@ Vorposter: Ja ich rätsel auch noch wie es passiert sein könnte; Bin auch ein "harmloser" User  ... und was Blizz sich in solchen Fällen an Reaktionszeiten leistet, ist unter aller Kanone, bei mir waren es auch 2 Tage, ehe ich eine Nachricht bekam ... im Grunde wäre es für alle Beteiligten besser, wenn dafür mal ein paar GMs extra abgestellt würden - denn ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass diese schnarchigen Reaktionszeiten von Blizz, das völlige Abtauchen des Täters begünstigen und die Wiedeherstellung es Chars erschweren oder mindestens in die Länge ziehen.


----------



## Ráypower (4. Januar 2010)

Hallo Treadsteller du hast da nen kleinen Denkfehler.

in Bsp§ haste ja als Account Namen irgendwas@Paladin.com angegeben wegen der Battle.net umstellung

Das aber stimmt nicht.

Auch wenn du Battle.net anmeldest bleibt dein alter Accountname....z.b. Schmusihasi0815 immer erhalten und ist NICHT änderbar.
Nur die email adresse ist änderbar. Wenn du dich bei Blizz wegen eines Problems meldest wirste auch nie nach deiner Mail adresse (battlenet adresse) Sondernd immer nach der Original Acoount Namen gefragt

also nicht irgendwas@Paladin.com
sondern Schmusihasi0815

nehmen wir an jemand hat deinen acc gehackt und einen andere mail adresse eingegeben : IchHackAlle@Juhu.com bleibt Schmusihase trotzdem unänderbar und kann dir zugewiesen werden.

mfg


----------



## Pudding00 (4. Januar 2010)

homann5 schrieb:


> Genau! Wenn ich so was lese, wird mir anders...
> 
> Da es sich am Wochenende um eine regelrechte "Hack-Welle" gehandelt hat, liegt es nahe, daß sich bestimmte Personen einfach auf irgendeinem Weg die Benutzernamen (battle.net-Acountname) besorgt und dann per Bruteforce die Passwörter geknackt haben. Da ich zu den Menschen gehöre, die weder auf "irgendwelchen" Seiten Daten preisgeben oder dort Sachen herunterladen noch ein und das selbe Passwort für zig andere Dinge benutzen, dürften Keylogger etc. auszuschließen sein.


ich finde es doch dann eher wahrscheinlicher, das die die Passwörter gleich mit raus gefunden haben, denn eine masse an accs kannste nicht mit Brutforce knacken, da es einfach zu lange dauern würde und manche Passwörter keine Worte sind...


----------



## Kishou (4. Januar 2010)

ganz ehrlich, ich hab mein PW seid 4jahren nicht geändert, kein Authenficator, irgendwas machen die, die gehackt werden falsch !


----------



## Ymenia (4. Januar 2010)

Nur mal ein Auszug aus der Wikipedia zur Brute Force Methode

_Die Brute-Force-Suche ist einfach zu implementieren und dazu bestimmt, die korrekte Lösung zu finden. Allerdings steigt der Aufwand an Rechenoperationen proportional zur Anzahl der zu probierenden, möglichen Lösungen, wobei die Anzahl dieser möglichen Lösungen mit steigendem Umfang der Probleme exponentiell ansteigt.
[...]
Aus dem oben genannten Zusammenhang zwischen Umfang des Problemes und benötigten Rechenoperationen lässt sich für das Beispiel des &#8222;Passwortknackens&#8220; der Schluss ziehen, dass mit steigender Passwortlänge oder steigender Anzahl an möglicherweise im Passwort vorhandenen Zeichen (Alphabet ohne Zahlen, mit Zahlen, mit Sonderzeichen) die Aufwändigkeit des Brute-Forcens schnell ansteigt. Die Methode ist in der Praxis häufig erfolgreich, da die meisten Benutzer kurze und einfache, damit unsichere, Passwörter verwenden. Schon auf einem handelsüblichen Mittelklasse-Computer können etwa 15 bis 25 Millionen Passwörter pro Sekunde ausprobiert werden (Stand 2008)._


Nun fragt euch: Wie sicher sind die Passwörter in Länge, Zeichenfolge und Zeichenart (Buchstaben, Zahlen, Sonderzeichen)? Lasst es euch auf der Zunge zergehen fünfzehn bis fünfundzwanzig MILLIONEN pro Sekunde.


----------



## Shadria (4. Januar 2010)

Ymenia schrieb:


> ... Schon auf einem handelsüblichen Mittelklasse-Computer können etwa 15 bis 25 Millionen Passwörter pro Sekunde ausprobiert werden (Stand 2008).[/i]
> 
> Nun fragt euch: Wie sicher sind die Passwörter in Länge, Zeichenfolge und Zeichenart (Buchstaben, Zahlen, Sonderzeichen)? Lasst es euch auf der Zunge zergehen fünfzehn bis fünfundzwanzig MILLIONEN pro Sekunde.



Das mit den etwa 15 bis 25 Millionen Passwörtern pro Sekunde mag richtig sein, aber bedenke bitte:
1. bei einem 8-stelligen Passwort bestehend aus den Zeichen a-z, A-Z, 0-9 (d.h. 62 Zeichen) bräuchte man mit der Brute-Force-Methode immerhin auch noch bis zu ca. 150 (!) Tage!
2. Der WoW-Login-Server lässt bestimmt keine 15 bis 25 Millionen Passwörtern pro Sekunde (!) zu. Diese Werte gelten nur wenn das Programm auf dem betreffenden PC läuft, auf dem es ein Passwort finden soll. 

Fazit: Accounts werden bestimmt nicht mit Brute-Force "gehackt", sondern in 99% aller Fälle sind Keylogger, Phisingseiten und die Weitergabe der Acc-Daten an kostenpflichtige "Services" (Levelservice etc.) schuld.


----------



## Rethelion (5. Januar 2010)

15-25Millionen? Das möchte ich sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadria (5. Januar 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> 15-25Millionen? Das möchte ich sehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


...was genau willst du sehen?


----------



## inZaneGER (5. Januar 2010)

Alle Leute die auf diese SCAM-Nachrichten etc. reinfallen sind selberschuld. Blizzard hat mehrmals gesagt das die Leute auf solche Mails nicht antworten sollen geschweige denn Ihre Account-Daten irgendwo eintragen sollen. Dummheit schützt nicht vor Strafe.


----------



## inZaneGER (5. Januar 2010)

Ymenia schrieb:


> Nur mal ein Auszug aus der Wikipedia zur Brute Force Methode
> 
> _Die Brute-Force-Suche ist einfach zu implementieren und dazu bestimmt, die korrekte Lösung zu finden. Allerdings steigt der Aufwand an Rechenoperationen proportional zur Anzahl der zu probierenden, möglichen Lösungen, wobei die Anzahl dieser möglichen Lösungen mit steigendem Umfang der Probleme exponentiell ansteigt.
> [...]
> ...



Denn Computer muss ich sehen, die Passwörter werden aus Textdateien ausgelesen in denn meisten fällen oder aus Online-Datenbanken. 15 Millionen Passwörter? - Das würden nichtmal die Google-Server schaffen! Bitte überleg vorher bevor du solch einen Brainshit in die Runde schmeißt.


----------



## Haas3 (5. Januar 2010)

Ich kann es auch nicht verstehen wie man es hinbekommt gehackt zu werden. 
Aber hier mal ein paar Tipps wie man es vermeidet:


Wenn ihr Uploader wie z.B. Blasc benutzt immer die neuste Version und auch die neuste Version der benötigten Flashplayer usw.
Bei Community Seiten niemals die selben LogIn Daten benutzen wie in WoW
Auf keinen Bot und Chinafarmer Seiten Surfen und erst recht nichts downloaden in der richtung

Diese 3 einfachen Regeln beachte ich seid 5 Jahren und habe in diesen 5 jahren nie Probleme gehabt und auch nie nie nie das Passwort gewechselt.


----------



## Highscreen (5. Januar 2010)

Ich zock seit 4 Jahren WoW, hab mein Passwort in der Zeit noch nie geändert, wurde auch noch nie "gehackt"..  komisch oder?


----------



## Ymenia (5. Januar 2010)

inZaneGER schrieb:


> Denn Computer muss ich sehen, die Passwörter werden aus Textdateien ausgelesen in denn meisten fällen oder aus Online-Datenbanken. 15 Millionen Passwörter? - Das würden nichtmal die Google-Server schaffen! Bitte überleg vorher bevor du solch einen Brainshit in die Runde schmeißt.


Sag das nicht mir, sag das Wikipedia! Die Quelle steht doch dabei -.-

Es war auch lediglich zum über meinem Post genannten Brute Force Verfahren. 15-25Mio PW die Sekunde lässt der Login-Server sicher nicht zu und es dauert auch bei a-z und 0-9 auch schon ziemlich lange. Allein bei 26 Buchstaben (a-z) sind wir bei 403.291.461.126.605.635.584.000.000 Möglichkeiten. (Quelle)



> 1. bei einem 8-stelligen Passwort bestehend aus den Zeichen a-z, A-Z, 0-9 (d.h. 62 Zeichen) bräuchte man mit der Brute-Force-Methode immerhin auch noch bis zu ca. 150 (!) Tage!


Blöd nur, dass die Login-Server von Blizzard nicht zwischen Groß- und Kleinschreibung unterscheiden, was es um 26! Möglichkeiten "einfacher" macht, das PW zu knacken. (Was sicher auch immer noch ziemlich lange dauert)


----------



## Dalrogh (5. Januar 2010)

Bist Du in einer Gilde? Ja/Nein
Hast Du eine Gildenwebseite? Ja/Nein
Hast du etwa die selbe Email-Adresse für bnet Account und Forum oder sonst irgendwo?! Ja/Nein

Dann wunder Dich auch nicht über Hacks wenn du sozusagen schon 50% der erforderlichen Daten irgendwo anders angibst -.- (im Forum kann der Admin auch das PW sehen, also warum soll er das nicht mal bei deinem WoW Account testen xD)

Und nun zu BruteForce, LOL es wird hier kein .zip Archiv mit PW geknackt bei dem du unendlich versuche pro Sek. hast!!! also VOLLIG sinnlos...



P.S: @TE du willst Admin bei SIEMENS sein?!? Wohl eher bei deiner SIEMENS Waschmaschiene wenn du das Programm wählst...



> 2a) Nach BattleNet aber vor dem Hack:
> 
> Accountname: Tatzenbär@Druide.it.org
> Passort: <irgendeines>!?
> ...



Und schon wieder Unsinn! Wenn ich auf bnet transe ist mein Alter Accountname immer noch vorhanden und hat NICHTS mit der Mail-Adresse zu tun, diese dient lediglich zum login... (nicht nur vorhanden sogar, sichtbar in der bnet Verwaltung)


----------



## TheOrc (5. Januar 2010)

Dalrogh schrieb:


> Bist Du in einer Gilde? Ja/Nein
> Hast Du eine Gildenwebseite? Ja/Nein
> Hast du etwa die selbe Email-Adresse für bnet Account und Forum oder sonst irgendwo?! Ja/Nein
> 
> Dann wunder Dich auch nicht über Hacks wenn du sozusagen schon 50% der erforderlichen Daten irgendwo anders angibst -.- (im Forum kann der Admin auch das PW sehen, also warum soll er das nicht mal bei deinem WoW Account testen xD)



Sorry, aber das ist Quatsch. Jede gängige Forensoftware speichert lediglich einen Hash vom Passwort, alles andere ist grob fahrlässig.
Das Kennwort in Klartext ist auch im Adminbereich nicht zu sehen.


----------



## reappy (5. Januar 2010)

Bin 5 Jahre dabei hab 1 mal mein pw geändert und wurde 1mal gehacked (deswegen hab ich das pw 1 mal geändert^^).

Mein System war immer clean, und eines Tages war der account weg, 2 Tage später stand beim einloggen die Meldung das eine gewisse flashplayer version unsicher ist, uns siehe da ich hatte genau diese Version drauf.

Da es bei mir offensichtlich am flashplayer lag hätte auch ein monatliches ändern des pw absolut nichts gebracht!!!


----------



## Rethelion (5. Januar 2010)

Shadria schrieb:


> ...was genau willst du sehen?



Die Hardware die ein PC verwendet um ein paar Millionen PW die Sekunden auszuprobieren.
Wenn man eine Highend Grafikkarte für solche Sachen verwendet schafft man gut 30k pro Sekunde. Ich denke der Autor hat sich verschrieben und meinte eigtl Tausend und nicht Millionen.


----------



## TheOrc (5. Januar 2010)

Wenn man Elcomsoft als Referenz nimmt und ihnen Glauben schenken mag, sind auf GTX295 Grafikkarten 920 Millionen MD5 Berechnungen/Sekunde möglich.
Ich denke, hierbei kommt es aber auch ganz arg auf die Rahmenbedingungen an.


----------



## Mariell (5. Januar 2010)

wenn ein kind es schafft sich ins pentagon einzuhacken, schaffts wohl n profi auch sich durch die sicherheitsdinger von blizzard zu hacken...
fragt sich nur wie reizvoll es ist sich in accounts zu hacken wo man nicht weiss obs überhaupt was zu holen gibt.

ich hab mal gehört das diese scan-viren die man scheinbar nicht bemerkt, bloss richtige wörter erkennen können.
wenn mal also kein wort komplett in buchstaben schreibt sondern zwischendrin die  ziffern setzt, sollte es schwieriger sein an das passwort ranzukommen.
ganz doof is natürlich wenn man sein geburtsdatum oder den namen seiner freundin als pw nimmt. aber das wissen wohl die meisten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps. hab mein pw nie geändert und wurd auch noch nie gehackt.


----------



## Arandes (5. Januar 2010)

Wurde auch noch nie gehackt und habe nie mein Passwort gewechselt - und ich werde es auch nie. Warum? Weil ich vor Hackern keine Angst habe - warum sollte ich auch.

Übrigens fehlt mir in der Abstimmung "Habe das Passwort noch nie gewechselt". Wäre sinnvoller, das auch einzufügen.


----------



## Shadria (5. Januar 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Die Hardware die ein PC verwendet um ein paar Millionen PW die Sekunden auszuprobieren.
> Wenn man eine Highend Grafikkarte für solche Sachen verwendet schafft man gut 30k pro Sekunde. Ich denke der Autor hat sich verschrieben und meinte eigtl Tausend und nicht Millionen.





TheOrc schrieb:


> Wenn man Elcomsoft als Referenz nimmt und ihnen Glauben schenken mag, sind auf GTX295 Grafikkarten 920 Millionen MD5 Berechnungen/Sekunde möglich.
> Ich denke, hierbei kommt es aber auch ganz arg auf die Rahmenbedingungen an.


Was hat denn bitte die Grafikkarte damit zu tun? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn du per Brute Force was knacken willst brauchst du einen guten Prozessor, RAM und von mir aus noch das entsprechende Mainbord.... aber eine Grafikkarte hat damit mal null zu tun!

Die genannten 15-25 Millionen Berechnungen pro Sekunde schafft heutzutage jeder bessere Mittelklasse-PC.


----------



## sympathisant (5. Januar 2010)

schreibt einer der die keine ahnung hat. natürlich werden die prozessoren der graka genutzt um passwörter zu knacken.

http://blog.raidrush.ws/2008/09/15/gpu-bru...-rainbowtables/

_
Die GPUs (Grafikprozessoren) der heutigen Grafikkarten sind schon seit längerer Zeit (viel) leistungsfähiger als die CPUs. Einer der schnellsten CPUs den man heute kaufen kann ist der Intel Extreme QX9770 er schafft ca. 46 GigaFLOPs (Floating Point Operations Per Second). Die Schnellste Grafikkarte zurzeit ist die Geforce GTX 280, sie schafft ca. 933 GigaFLOPs (fast 1 TeraFLOP). Also wäre die schnellste GraKa (kostet ca. 400&#8364 ca. 20 mal schneller beim brute-forcing als der schnellste CPU (kostet ca. 1000&#8364. Gegen den schnellsten Supercomputer der zurzeit ca. 1026 TeraFLOPs schafft hört sich das natürlich noch sehr wenig an, aber der Unterschied GraKa <-> CPU ist enorm.
Leider fehlt es momentan noch ein bisschen an Brute-force Programmen die mit dem GPU arbeiten. Aber es liegt wohl auch daran das die Technik erst noch am kommen ist. Um den GPU für sowas zu &#8220;missbrauchen&#8221; braucht man natürlich eine API.
Nivida nennt die Technologie CUDA http://www.nvidia.de/object/cuda_learn_de.html
ATIs Lösung Stream SDK ist CUDA momentan noch klar unterlegen, deshalb gibt es zurzeit nur Programme die mit Nividia GraKas arbeiten. Das ist zwar sehr schade, aber was will man machen wenn ATI schläft&#8230;

Schauen wir uns mal an was GPU Brute-Forcing wirklich bringt. Hier haben wir ein schönes MD5 GPU Brute-Force Programm http://bvernoux.free.fr/md5/index.php. Laut Entwickler schafft das Programm 200 Millionen Hashes pro Sekunde mit der Grafikkarte 8800GT (ca. 500 GFLOPs). Ganz schön viel wenn man z.b. das gute CPU Brute-force Programm MDCrack anschaut: http://membres.lycos.fr/mdcrack MDCrack schafft auf einem 2x XEON 3.2GHz (DC + HT) gerade mal 42 Millionen Hashes pro Sekunde. mdcrack
Laut eigenem Test weiss ich auch das eine GeForce 8800 GTS 512 bei MD5 ca. 489 Millionen Hashes pro Sekunde schafft. Ein unglaublicher Wert, den erstmal kein CPU so schnell schaffen wird.

Hier mal eine Liste mit GPU Brute-Force Programmen (Alle für Nividia GraKas):

    * Extreme GPU Bruteforcer (Shareware, MD5/MySQL/SHA-1/NTLM, )
    * GPU MD5 Crack (Freeware, MD5)
    * BarsWF (Freeware, MD5)
    * Lightning Hash Cracker (Freeware, MD5)
    * CuMD5 (Open-Source, MD5)
    * nvCUDA (Open-Source, MD5/Mysql)

Auf den Websieten der Tools findet man übrigens auch noch sehr gute Übersichtsgrafiken, die auch ganz klar belegen das der GPU hier sehr viel schneller ist als ein CPU.

Hoffen wir mal das bald noch mehr und bessere GPU Bruteforcer entwickelt werden und das ATI mal in die Gänge kommt. Wer also gerne brute-forced sollte sich eine Nividia Graka zulegen, es lohnt sich auf jedenfall. In spätestens einem Jahr wird sich zeigen ob die Rainbowtables nur noch unnötiger Datenmüll sind oder nicht, die Zukunft spricht aber klar gegen die Regenbogentabellen: Fast nur noch salted Hashes und mehr GPU Power.
_

und der text stammt von 2008.


----------



## Rethelion (5. Januar 2010)

Shadria schrieb:


> Was hat denn bitte die Grafikkarte damit zu tun?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ok, damit hast du bewiesen, dass du dich bei dem Thema nicht auskennst^^

Aber das es echt Millionen sind wusste ich auch nicht; dachte es wäre genausoschnell wie bei WPA


----------



## Chandy (5. Januar 2010)

Aus aktuellem Anlass:

Wie erstelle ich ein sicheres Passwort!

Hier kann man auch sein Passwort prüfen:
Ist mein Passwort sicher?

Bitte nur ein wortverwandtes Passwort zur Prüfung verwenden und nicht das richtige. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beispiel:

Mein Passwort: Katze123miaumiau
Ich teste: Hund456wauwau

Hinweis:
Ein noch so sicheres Passwort hilft natürlich nicht bei einem infizierten System oder wenn ich mich aus einem gefälschten Link heraus anmelde:

1. Immer selbst die www-Adresse eingeben und auf den Login navigieren oder selbst einen Favoriten anlegen.
2. Niemals über einen Link aus einem Foren-Beitrag, Email, TS-Link, ICQ usw. Passwörter eingeben.
3. Passwörter immer nur dann wechseln, wenn man sicher ist, dass sein System auch nicht infiziert ist. (Soll schon Spezialisten gegeben haben, die noch das Passwort geändert haben bevor sie das virenverseuchte System neu installierten.) 
4. Eine Firewall oder ein Virenscanner hilft nicht bei Phishing-Versuchen.


----------



## Firedragon0 (5. Januar 2010)

Der *Authenfikator *ist eigentlich gar nicht mal so ne schlechte Sache, aber man sollte nie davon ausgehen das alles sicher ist. Du willst Sicherheit haben, schmeiß den PC weg dann bist Du von der Seite aus sicher. 

Du denkst Dein Account ist sicher, jemand der an Deine Daten möchte und die Energie dafür einsetzt wird es auch schaffen. 

Bevor das Battle Net da war:

Du lost Dich beim Kollegen ein oder ähnliches, bist im TS irgend wo oder springst im Skype rum.

- Deine IP kann ausgelesen werden und damit ein Adminshare auf dem PC wird erstellt und über das WoW Verzeichnis kann der Accountname ausgelesen werden

- Dein Kollege schaut in seinem Verzeichnis nach und hat Deinen Accountname und kann damit sonderlich blödsinn machen

- Deine IP Adresse wurde ermittelt und ein Sniffer wurde auf Deine IP Adresse eingerichtet und somit werden alle Daten ( Chatverlauf mit Freundin, gespräche über VoIP oder andere Sachen ) abgesniffert und zwischen gespeichert. Neben den Daten werden auch Deine Accountdaten + Passwort dem Server in einem sogenannten Packet übertragen und können mit einem gewissen Aufwand entschlüsselt werden

Du befindest Dich im InternetCafe und meldest Dich an Deinem Account an um Deine Daten/Zeit usw. zu prüfen. In den Internet Temp. Dateien/Cookies/Verlauf werden unter Umständen Deine Daten auch hinterlegt. 

Selbst im Battle Net werden Deine Daten auf den Servern hinterleget, der Server wird gehackt und nur, Daten an dritte weitergegeben und Du hast wieder den selben Spaß das Deine Daten öffentlich sind. *

*Du denkst der Schlüsselanhänger ist das sicherherste was es gibt, sorry aber dann glaubst auch noch an den Weihnachtsmann:

Auf den Aceservern ( ggf. Loginserver oder ähnliche Namen ) werden die Keys hinterlegt und über ein Programm verwaltet. Die Accounts bekommen dann den Key zugeordnet. Angenommen der Server wird gehackt und die Keys abgehangen, eine Tanliste erstellt und samt Pin+Accountnamen an jemand weitergeleitet und was ist dann, hurra Dein Account wird leer geräumt aber Du hast nen Key gehabt der ja alles sicherer machen soll. 

Fazit: Die Sicherheit fängt in erster Line bei einem selbst an und sollte dort auch an höchster Stelle bewahrt werden.

Accountsharing sollte man sich schwer überlegen, hat man schon oft genug erlebt. Liebgewonnene Gilde, oh wieso bin ich denn draußen, ach ja Kollege hatte sich eingeloggt und die komplette Gilde zugeflamed + Gilde geleaved bez. wurde gekickt. Paar Stunden später Ban für x h oder perm Bann weil noch mehr gemacht wurde. In den Serverlogs werden alle Sachen gespeichert, dass sollte man nie vergessen. 

Im Endeffekt kann man viele Sachen ganz einfach rausfinden, z.B. ein Apfel wird von einem zum anderen Charakter weitergeleitet bez. gegeben. Im Itemtable dieses Apfel kann nachgeschaut werden welcher Charakter jemals diesen Gegestand hatte^^

@Chandy

https://passwortcheck.datenschutz.ch/check.php?lang=de

Das wäre der richtige link, nur ist das Problem das dort die Passwörter die man erstellt unter umständen hinterlegt werden. Dadurch kann man jetzt einen Passwortcracker mit Daten speisen der es dann um so einfacher hat ;-)


----------



## Chandy (5. Januar 2010)

@FireDragon0

Danke für Deine Hillfe und Deinen Hinweis. Ich habe allerdings absichtlich die Hauptseite verlinkt, aber der zusätzliche Link ist natürlich auch nicht verkehrt. Wollte nur nicht einfach nur eine reine Passwort-Eingabe präsentieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiterhin schrieb ich, dass man nur artverwandte Passwörter eingeben soll und nicht das Originale. Ich denke auch nicht, dass die eingegebenen Passwörter auf dieser Website "Datenschutzbeauftragte" oder im Cache gespeichert werden, sondern ordnungsgemäß wieder gelöscht werden. Ich erwarte dieses zumindest bei einer solchen Website. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Chandy


----------



## Firedragon0 (5. Januar 2010)

^^ Ok da hast Du recht. Bei dem zweiten muss ich leider sagen, erwarte nicht zuviel.

Im ersten Bereich der Seite musst Du das Passwort angeben und es bestätigen damit es gesendet wird, würde jetzt z.B. auf der Seite nen Sniffer liegen würde das Packet von diesem gefiltert werden. 

Im zweiten Bereich des Service wird Dein Passwort auf der Seite wiederholt und bestätigt, somit ist das Passwort schon mindestens auf Deinen PC im Cache zu finden wenn man weiß wonach man suchen muss ;-) Das viele Programme wie z.B. Amazon.de mit den Cookies ggf. mit dem Internet Temp. Dateien arbeiten könnte man darüber z.B. die Datenbank auch füllen.


----------



## TheOrc (5. Januar 2010)

Firedragon0 schrieb:


> Der *Authenfikator *ist eigentlich gar nicht mal so ne schlechte Sache, aber man sollte nie davon ausgehen das alles sicher ist. Du willst Sicherheit haben, schmeiß den PC weg dann bist Du von der Seite aus sicher.
> 
> Du denkst Dein Account ist sicher, jemand der an Deine Daten möchte und die Energie dafür einsetzt wird es auch schaffen.
> 
> ...



Das ist heutzutage auch nur noch bedingt richtig, denn:
1) Einige ISPs filtern die Zugriffe auf Windowsshares standardmäßig, somit scheitert der Zugriff
2) Befindet sich derjenige hinter einem Router oder einer Firewall, und ist nicht so strunzendämlich und hat ein Portforwarding eingerichtet, scheitert der Zugriff
3) Benötigt man für den Zugriff auf die Adminshares einen Benutzer, dem dieser Zugriff auch erlaubt ist.



Firedragon0 schrieb:


> - Deine IP Adresse wurde ermittelt und ein Sniffer wurde auf Deine IP Adresse eingerichtet und somit werden alle Daten ( Chatverlauf mit Freundin, gespräche über VoIP oder andere Sachen ) abgesniffert und zwischen gespeichert. Neben den Daten werden auch Deine Accountdaten + Passwort dem Server in einem sogenannten Packet übertragen und können mit einem gewissen Aufwand entschlüsselt werden



Das stimmt so nicht ganz und bevor du hier dein gefährliches Halbwissen streust, solltest du dich tiefer mit dieser Thematik auseinander setzen.
So wie du es beschreibst, klingt das so, als wäre das ganze "mal eben so aus dem Handgelenk geschüttelt" möglich; Dem ist nicht so!



Firedragon0 schrieb:


> Du denkst der Schlüsselanhänger ist das sicherherste was es gibt, sorry aber dann glaubst auch noch an den Weihnachtsmann:
> 
> Auf den Aceservern ( ggf. Loginserver oder ähnliche Namen ) werden die Keys hinterlegt und über ein Programm verwaltet. Die Accounts bekommen dann den Key zugeordnet. Angenommen der Server wird gehackt und die Keys abgehangen, eine Tanliste erstellt und samt Pin+Accountnamen an jemand weitergeleitet und was ist dann, hurra Dein Account wird leer geräumt aber Du hast nen Key gehabt der ja alles sicherer machen soll.



Auch hier trifft meine Lieblingsaussage zu: gefährliches Halbwissen.
Der Token, den du so schön als Schlüsselanhänger bezeichnest, funktioniert nicht nach dem Prinzip, dass du hier beschreibst.
Befasse dich tiefer mit der Thematik und du wirst feststellen, dass das was du glaubst zu wissen, nicht zutrifft.



Firedragon0 schrieb:


> Fazit: Die Sicherheit fängt in erster Line bei einem selbst an und sollte dort auch an höchster Stelle bewahrt werden.



Das allerdings ist tatsächlich so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erdnusskopf (5. Januar 2010)

Firedragon0 schrieb:


> @Chandy
> 
> https://passwortcheck.datenschutz.ch/check.php?lang=de
> 
> Das wäre der richtige link, nur ist das Problem das dort die Passwörter die man erstellt unter umständen hinterlegt werden. Dadurch kann man jetzt einen Passwortcracker mit Daten speisen der es dann um so einfacher hat ;-)



Deswegen nicht man ja auch nur ein ähnliches Passwort. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Resultat
> Das von Ihnen eingegebene Passwort ("
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vudis (5. Januar 2010)

bin vor b-net nie gehackt worden ganz egal wo ich mich rumgetrieben hab und kaum war b-net 1 woche da -> zack hack
hab mir den authentikator geholt und seitdem war nichts mehr allerdings vertrau ich dem ding auch net so ganz und es nervt ziemliches jedes mal das programm am handy anzumachen wenn man sich einloggen will ^^

pw änder ich wie ich lustig bin aber eig nicht wirklich oft


----------



## Super PePe (5. Januar 2010)

Ihr Profis


----------



## Shadria (5. Januar 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> schreibt einer der die keine ahnung hat. natürlich werden die prozessoren der graka genutzt um passwörter zu knacken.
> ...


Ich weiß das GraKa's genutzt werden um um div. Programme/Rechenvorgänge zu optimieren... muss zu meiner Schande allerdings gestehen, das ich nicht wusste das das auch schon bei Brute Force - Programmen genutzt wird. Aber wie du selber schreibst:


sympathisant schrieb:


> ...
> Leider fehlt es momentan noch ein bisschen an Brute-force Programmen die mit dem GPU arbeiten.
> ...


Du nennst zwar zwar Brute Force-Programme die das unterstützen (btw. ich weiß nicht ob die Auflistung dieser Programme hier im Forum gern gesehen ist *g*), aber trotzdem... danke dir... wieder was gelernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamaji (5. Januar 2010)

Goldenboy1989 schrieb:


> bin auch noch nie gehäckt worden ich weis nicht wie ihr das hin bekommt



langsam hab ich diese Leute satt..ich dachte auch immer, wie kriegen die das hin?
Bis es mich getroffen hat und ich meinen Account nach nem halben Jahr immernoch nicht habe.


----------



## Intensiv (5. Januar 2010)

boh wenn ich die ganzen kommentare lese von wegen "4 jahre gezockt und nie ist was passiert"..... "die leute sind selber schuld"...... "treibt euch nicht auf dubiosen seiten rum" etc. dann krieg ich das kotzen!
habt ihr schon mal darüber nachgedacht dass zich millionen leute wow spielen und ihr hattet bisher einfach nur glück?!
ist klar das bei sovielen kunden es nicht jeden erwischen kann. aber gibt genug die das pech hatten!
und die ganzen möchtegern IT profis hier die so die fresse aufreißen und jedem dessen account gehackt wurde selbst die schuld geben, denen gönne ich dass deren acc gehackt wird!

ich hab auch 5 jahre lang sicher gezockt!!!! vielleicht wenns hoch kommt 2-3 mal das pw geändert! ich hab auch immer firewall laufen kaspersky etc. mache alle 1-2 tage einen komplettcheck meines rechners auf viren etc. bewege mich NICHT auf dubiosen seiten oder gebe wahllos meine daten irgendwo ein.
ich behaupte einfach mal dass ich SEHR verantwortungsvoll und sicher mit meinem rechner umgehe. und trotzdem wurde kurz nach umstellung auf battle-net mein acc gehackt! 

also bitte ihr bisher verschonten! bitte flamed nicht die leute die das pech hatten gehackt  zu werden, denn nicht jeder ist selbst schuld daran. mal abgesehen dass die alleinige schuld bei den kriminellen liegt die es hacken!


----------



## Bluescreen07 (5. Januar 2010)

Intensiv schrieb:


> habt ihr schon mal darüber nachgedacht dass zich millionen leute wow spielen und ihr hattet bisher einfach nur glück?!
> ist klar das bei sovielen kunden es nicht jeden erwischen kann. aber gibt genug die das pech hatten!
> und die ganzen möchtegern IT profis hier die so die fresse aufreißen und jedem dessen account gehackt wurde selbst die schuld geben, denen gönne ich dass deren acc gehackt wird


Ich kann den Scheiss nicht mehr hören, mit Adminrechten und deaktiviertem UAC durch die Gegend surfen und sich dann wundern das man sich was einfängt! Entweder sich mit der Sicherheit seines Rechners beschäften oder sich eine Playstation kaufen...

*Sicherheit, die sich auf Personen verlässt, die nicht das nötige technische Wissen haben, kann nicht funktionieren.*


----------



## Erdnusskopf (5. Januar 2010)

Intensiv schrieb:


> habt ihr schon mal darüber nachgedacht dass zich millionen leute wow spielen und ihr hattet bisher einfach nur glück?!



Ich würde den Satz umformulieren:
habt ihr schon mal darüber nachgedacht dass zich millionen leute wow spielen und ihr hattet bisher einfach pech?!

Macht imho mehr Sinn. Ist schon komisch, wenn es nur ein paar Leute betrifft, nicht wahr?


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (5. Januar 2010)

Intensiv schrieb:


> mal abgesehen dass die alleinige schuld bei den kriminellen liegt die es hacken!




aha... soso.


----------



## talsimir (5. Januar 2010)

Big-bang schrieb:


> ich hab mein passwort noch nie geändert und wurde noch nie gehäckt



Dem schließe ich mich an ich speile seit der Beta von WoW und habe mein Passwort evtl 1-2 geändert und nie ein Verdacht oder so gehabt das sich jemand an meinem ACC zu schaffen macht. Alles nur geldmacherei meiner Meinung wer sein Account richtig schützen will soll sich ein anständiges Passwort zu legen mit Zahlen und Buchstaben und nicht nur ein Wort wie Horst etc...^^


----------



## Dalrogh (5. Januar 2010)

TheOrc schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist Quatsch. Jede gängige Forensoftware speichert lediglich einen Hash vom Passwort, alles andere ist grob fahrlässig.
> Das Kennwort in Klartext ist auch im Adminbereich nicht zu sehen.



Eh, ich bin der Admin mit Vollzugrif auf den Server, meinst Du nicht das ich den abgelegten Hash mit Rainbowtables entschlüsseln kann...


----------



## Metadron72 (5. Januar 2010)

die ganze "komisch, mir ist das noch nie passiert" fraktion, errinert mich stark an "ich bin noch nie schwanger geworden, obwohl ich nicht verhüte, also brauch ich das nicht!"


----------



## Super PePe (5. Januar 2010)

Wer sich bei Freunden/Bekannten/Verwandten/Arbeit/InetCafe/ einloggt ohne vorher die nötige Sorgfalt walten zu lassen, sollte sich so ein mechanisches Kondom besorgen.
Wer Systemupdates sowie weiter Clientupdateprogramme (z.b. Curse und co) laufen lässt, sollte sich so ein mechanisches Kondom besorgen.
Wer Emailclients gerade unter Microsoftprodukten benutzt, sollte sich so ein mechanisches Kondom besorgen.
Wer seine normale Korrespondenzemail für seine Accountverwaltung benutzt, sollte sich so ein mechanisches Kondom besorgen.
Wer sich nicht sicher ist welche Server er ansteuern kann ohne sich gleich ein Sack voll Flöhe einzufangen, sollte sich so ein mechanisches Kondom besorgen.
Wer nicht weisz was eine Emailheader ist, sollte sich so ein mechanisches Kondom besorgen.
Wer seinen Rechner mit Lebensgefährten/Freunden/Geschwistern teilt, sollte sich so ein mechanisches Kondom besorgen.
Wer PWs etc speichert oder aus Gedächnisgründen nur 1-2 PWs hat und diese vor Einfallslosigkeit "Musterpw" nennt, sollte sich so ein mechanisches Kondom besorgen.
Wer Skepsis gegen vorgetäuschtes Sicherheitsgefühl von Firewalls/Antispytools tauscht, sollte sich so ein mechanisches Kondom besorgen.
Wer zwar alle Sicherheitstools hat jedoch kaum eine Ahnung von deren Settings wie Funktionen, sollte sich so ein mechanisches Kondom besorgen.
Wer unter Microsoftprodukten auf ein und dem selben PC surft wie spielt, sollte sich so ein mechanisches Kondom besorgen.

der Rest kann tun was er will.

btw: gleiche Pw, gleiche tote email seit Jahren ... nie Probleme


----------



## Tikume (5. Januar 2010)

Intensiv schrieb:


> habt ihr schon mal darüber nachgedacht dass zich millionen leute wow spielen und ihr hattet bisher einfach nur glück?!
> ist klar das bei sovielen kunden es nicht jeden erwischen kann. aber gibt genug die das pech hatten!



Pech ist aber nunmal kein Synonym für Dummheit.


----------



## cursedclown (5. Januar 2010)

ahoi

ich hab auch gemerkt das in letzter zeit immer wieder accounts gehackt werden.
ich persönlich wurde vor 4 oder 5 tagen (waren ferien, weiß nichmehr genau) gehackt, obwohl ich nie meine account daten weitergegeben, oder mir in den letzten wochen irgendwas gedownloadet hab. 
hab mein passwort aber auch noch nie geändert =/
jetzt ändere ich mein passwort auf jeden fall monatlich


----------



## Legelion (5. Januar 2010)

Ja, es stimmt - all jene, die noch nie gehackt wurden, hatten schlicht Glück. Es gibt nun mal keinen absoluten Schutz dagegen. Ich arbeite auch schon mit PCs seit man noch mit DOS-Befehlen das erste Windows 3.1 starten musste und hab mir auch seit meinem ersten Start ins WWW (ich höre noch das komische Kreischen meines ersten 9600er Modems^^)immer darum gekümmert, mich möglichst gut zu schützen.

Trotzdem wurde auch mein Account vor nicht all zu langer Zeit übernommen. Der Grund dafür war im Endefekt nur ein ganz bescheidenes Timing. Ich hatte meinen Rechner neu aufgesetzt inkl. Antivirensoftware (in dem Fall Kaspersky 2010). Unglücklicherweise wurde genau an diesem Tag einen Sicherheitslücke im Flash-Player entdeckt druch die auch auf meinem Rechner ein Key-logger gelandet ist, den weder Kaspersky noch Antivir aufstöbern konnten.

Erst nach der Aktuallisierung des Flashplayers und dem zusätzlichen Start von zwei Rootkit-Scannern war der Rechner wieder sauber. Zu meinem Glück konnte ich mich noch über den Account meiner Frau mit einem zweiten Rechner einloggen und per GM-Tickets hatte ich Account, Items und die löschung des gesetzten Authentikators innerhalb von nicht mal 24h. Hab mir jetzt selbst den Mobile-Authenti drauf gepackt.

Tatsache bleibt aber, dass man nun mal auch Pech haben kann, wenn man noch so gut aufpasst.


----------



## Super PePe (5. Januar 2010)

Legelion schrieb:


> Erst nach der Aktuallisierung des Flashplayers


ja aber warum haust denn auf das System mit dem du WoW spielst?
das das Programm immer wieder Lücken hat, ist seit mehr als 2 Jahren bekannt...


----------



## bluewhiteangel (5. Januar 2010)

Es gibt nunmal Leute, die sich keinen zweiten Rechner leisten können bzw auch nicht wissen, wie man ein zweites Betriebssystem installiert und damit umgeht. Und wenn mal der Acc gehackt wird... Was können sie mir nehmen? Meine Bankdaten? Die könnense auch vonner Telekom bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mal ganz ehrlich, wenn jemand an euren PC und an eure Daten will, bekommt er sie. Mit mehr oder weniger Aufwand eben. 
Damit, dass ihr mit dem Internet verbunden seid, geht ihr eben ein enormes Risiko ein. Das sollte jedem bewusst sein, der überhaupt nen Internetanschluss hat... Ganz zu schweigen von irgendwelche Accs, sei es Google, youtube, buffed usw...
Wenn ihr ernsthaft Sicherheitstipps an dem Mann/die Frau bekommen wollt, dann bitte nicht über Panikmache, sondern ganz einfach Klartext reden. Und damit meine ich nicht den Kaudawelsch, den der TE fabriziert hat!

Edit: Achso, mir fehlt bei der Umfrage die Antwort "täglich-wöchentlich". Und ja, ich ändere mein Pw im Schnitt alle 2-3 Tage.


----------



## Aspyragos (5. Januar 2010)

Einmal eine blöde Frage:
Wieso werden so viele Accounts gehackt?

Meine Meinung:
So lange es Leute gibt, die sich für harte Euros Ingame Gold kaufen, wird die Zahl geackter Accounts nicht weniger werden.

Vorschlag:
Leute die sich Gold kaufen gehören gesperrt.


Jetzt könnt Ihr mich zuflamen......ich warte.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheOrc (5. Januar 2010)

Dalrogh schrieb:


> Eh, ich bin der Admin mit Vollzugrif auf den Server, meinst Du nicht das ich den abgelegten Hash mit Rainbowtables entschlüsseln kann...



Dann solltest du das vielleicht in deine Antwort einstricken, denn so wie du es geschrieben hast, klang es eher danach, als seien die Kennwörter per Default in Klartext sichtbar.
Das Kennwort-Hashes, die man aus einer Datenbank ausliest, einem ausreichend großem Satz Rainbowtables nicht lange Stand halten, ist mir durchaus bewusst.
Allerdings halte ich es für sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass jemand der es ausschliesslich auf WoW Accounts abgesehen hat, ein Tableset einsetzt bzw. besitzt, dass die Bereiche a-z A-Z 0-9 + Sonderzeichen bei >8 Zeichen abdeckt.
Anyway, ich denke unser Missverständnis ist aus dem Weg geräumt.


----------



## Mief (5. Januar 2010)

Hab immer noch dasselbe Passwort, das ich beim Erstellen meines WoW-Accounts am WoW-Release-Tag eingegeben habe.
Wurde (bisher) nie gehakt.
Bei mir gibt's aber auch nichts zu holen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korgor (5. Januar 2010)

Hmm, mein Passwort änder ich in der Regel jeder Jahr 1x
Wurde bisher noch nie gehackt.

Sollte jmd versuchen meinen Account zu hacken, muss er erstmal durch ne lange Zahlen / Buchstaben Kombination durchkommen.
Und Antivieren Programme halten jeden Trojaner von meinem PC fern.

Also wie gesagt, ich wie viele andere hier, wissen echt nicht was ihr mit euren Daten macht.


----------



## bluewhiteangel (5. Januar 2010)

Korgor schrieb:


> Sollte jmd versuchen meinen Account zu hacken, muss er erstmal durch ne lange Zahlen / Buchstaben Kombination durchkommen.
> Und Antivieren Programme halten jeden Trojaner von meinem PC fern.



Schön, dass du dich so in Sicherheit wiegst, aber dieses "Hacking" sind meistens Keylogger, also is da nix mit "durchkommen". Und deine "Antvierenprogramme" bieten auch keinen 100%igen Schutz.(Antivirenprogramme am besten noch mit f, ie und... "Annthifierenproggrame" xD)
Es ist nunmal wirklich so, dass man sich nich jeden Scheiß runterladen und vorsichtig in Sachen Umgang mit Daten sein sollte. 

Aber wirklich mal meine ernste Frage, die grad überlesen wurde: Wovor habt ihr Angst, was euch gestohlen werden könnte? Euer WoW-Acc oder eure Bankdaten etc.? Das würd mich mal interessieren.  
Denn nen WoW-Acc is schnell wiederhergestellt, da mach ich mir jetzt nich so den Kopp drum....


----------



## Knochengeist (5. Januar 2010)

Frage: wie sicher ist die *virtuelle Tastatur *von Kaspersky? Wenn man über die jedesmal das PW _eintippt_, dürfte man doch eig auf einem sehr hohen Sicherheitsstandard spielen oder?


----------



## Ixidus (5. Januar 2010)

ich hab nen authenticator und den pw 12345
hatte noch nie probs :>


----------



## Rethelion (5. Januar 2010)

Knochengeist schrieb:


> Frage: wie sicher ist die *virtuelle Tastatur *von Kaspersky? Wenn man über die jedesmal das PW _eintippt_, dürfte man doch eig auf einem sehr hohen Sicherheitsstandard spielen oder?



Ich würd sagen das macht keinen Unterschied. Egal ob über reale oder virtuelle Tastatur, es wird jedesmal ein Zeichen eingelesen.


----------



## Alucaard (5. Januar 2010)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Alle Leute, die meinen, man müsste irgendeine ominöse E- Mail anklicken, einen Trojaner oder Keylogger auf dem PC haben oder dubiose Ingamenachrichten öffnen und Gold kaufen, um den Account zu gefährden, kann ich ganz klar sagen, das dies BLÖDSINN IST: Mir wurde mein ACC am Sylvestermorgen versenkt ... sprich Gold war weg bei allen Chars, Items und Rucksäcke sind futsch; Die Gildenbank wurde mit meinem Char ausgeräumt und dies zu einer Zeit, wo ich noch friedlich am schlafen war. Habe natürlich sofort, als ich mich Stunden danach selbst einloggte, ein Ingameticket geschrieben und so wie es ausschaut, kriege ich und die Gilde alles wieder hergestellt.
> 
> So meine lieben und nun der Clou. Ich habe genau die Anweisungen in der Blizzard Email "Verhaltensweisen bei kompromittierten Accounts befolgt."
> 
> ...



Das ist genau so eine Sache die ebenfalls absoluter blödsinn ist .....

Du hast also nur das Spiel gespielt ja, Du hast nie irgendwelche Addons gedownloadet hast immer auf die Sicherheitskennung auf Internetseiten geachtet oder du weißt 100% das deine Antivir Programme alle Viren,Trojaner etc. 100% erkennen.
Dann bist du entweder sehr gutgläubig oder was im Endeffekt aufs selbe rausläuft ein Riesen DAU.

Wenn man sehr Paranoid an die Sache rangeht könnte man schon sagen das man wenn man das I-net anstellt schon ausspioniert wird bzw. die Gefahr zum Großenteil eingeht.
Bsp. wäre da z.B. schon Windoof als Programm ich weiß nicht was dort alles gesendet im Rahmen der Kunden- bzw. Programmoptimierung und dann wären ja wie schon gesagt diverse Seiten die entweder wissentlich oder auch sehr viele unwissentliche Schädlinge draufhaben.
Mal ganz von abgesehn das ich bisher noch keinen WoW Spieler getroffen habe der keinerlei Addons verwendet wo ebenfalls eine hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit besteht Schädlinge drauf zu bekommen.

Ergo warum wird man gehackt weil man selbst Schuld ist und ne Perfekte Sicherheit hat man nur wenn man an nem Rechner sitzt der keinerlei Verbindung zu anderen PC´s oder Geräte in der Art aufnehmen kann.


----------



## bluewhiteangel (5. Januar 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Ich würd sagen das macht keinen Unterschied. Egal ob über reale oder virtuelle Tastatur, es wird jedesmal ein Zeichen eingelesen.


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keylogger
Auch wenns von Wikipedia is...


> Schützen kann man sich vor Hardware-Keyloggern mit einer virtuellen Tastatur. Die Eingaben dieser Bildschirmtastatur zeichnet der Keylogger nicht mit auf. Deshalb ist es ratsam, diese zu nutzen, um sich vor Hardware-Keyloggern zu schützen. Gegen Softwarekeylogger bietet dies allerdings keinen Schutz.
> 
> Zum Schutz vor Software-Keyloggern sollte man sein System mit Anti-Spyware-Programmen oder aktuellen Virenscannern auf dem neuesten Stand halten.


----------



## Knochengeist (5. Januar 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Ich würd sagen das macht keinen Unterschied. Egal ob über reale oder virtuelle Tastatur, es wird jedesmal ein Zeichen eingelesen.


Ich hab gedacht, dass einige Keylogger den Tastenanschlag der Tastatur registrieren und dadurch das PW auslesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (5. Januar 2010)

Knochengeist schrieb:


> Ich hab gedacht, dass einige Keylogger den Tastenanschlag der Tastatur registrieren und dadurch das PW auslesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich bin mir da auch nicht sicher; bis jetzt bin ich davon ausgegangen die würden jede Eingabe mitschneiden; aber gleich weiss ich mehr^^


----------



## Sarjin (5. Januar 2010)

Jarbur schrieb:


> Richtige Hacker gibts sowieso nicht, meistens ist es die Schuld des Nutzers wenn er sich irgendwelche Keylogger/Viren einfängt oder auf gefakten Seiten seine Accountdaten eingibt ohne mal die Webadresse zu checken. Da hilft auch das beste Passwort nix mehr.




/sign

Alle sprechen immer von hacken oder noch besser häcken..

Dabei wurde der Account garnicht gehackt sondern nur die Logindaten mitgeloggt.

Ich möcht bitte einmal jemanden sehen der es wirklich schafft einen WoW Account zu hacken..

Meine Definition im konkreten Fall von hacken:
Ich hacke mich vorbei ander Firewall von Blizzard in den LoginServer. Über diesen dann in die Accountdatenbank und klaue dort dann die Logindaten.

___

Will mal irgendwen sehen der das schafft xD..
Und wenn es diese Person gibt dann würde sie wahrscheinlich ganz andere Dinge mit seinen fertigkeiten anstellen.
So ein GM Account in verbindung mit den tools wär bestimmt schon was ganz nettes xD..
Oder die ganze Serversoftware downloaden und an interressierte PServer-Projekte verkaufen :-/..
Bankverbindungen klauen..
Ach was man nicht alles kriminelles tun könnte ^^.


BtT:
Ich wurde noch nie gehackt hab mein PW noch nie geändert und mir einen Handyauthenticator gekauft.
Hab zudem mehrere Passwörter auf verschiedenen Sicherheitsstufen.
Für die geheimsten Dinge wie Email usw benutz ich verschiedene PW die nur sehr selten von mir genutzt werden.
Mein browser speichert zudem diese Passwörter auch nicht.


----------



## Rethelion (5. Januar 2010)

Knochengeist schrieb:


> Ich hab gedacht, dass einige Keylogger den Tastenanschlag der Tastatur registrieren und dadurch das PW auslesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So ich nehme meine Aussage wegen der Kaspersky Virutellen Tastatur zurück; ich weiss zwar nicht ob das gernerell zutrifft, aber bei mir wurden die Zeichen die mit der Kaspersky Tastatur eingelesen wurden nicht erkannt, nur Enter, Tab, etc. wurden mitgeschnitten. Wie das bei aktuelleren Keyloggern ist weiss ich nicht.
Übrigens die Virtuelle Tastatur von Windows trickst Keylogger nicht aus.


----------



## Piposus (5. Januar 2010)

Ich hab mein Passwort seit Release nicht geändert und wurde noch nie "gehackt" (es ist übrigens falsch, dies als "Hacken" zu bezeichnen - der Hacker an sich ist man nämlich selber).


----------



## Knochengeist (5. Januar 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> So ich nehme meine Aussage wegen der Kaspersky Virutellen Tastatur zurück; ich weiss zwar nicht ob das gernerell zutrifft, aber bei mir wurden die Zeichen die mit der Kaspersky Tastatur eingelesen wurden nicht erkannt, nur Enter, Tab, etc. wurden mitgeschnitten. Wie das bei aktuelleren Keyloggern ist weiss ich nicht.
> Übrigens die Virtuelle Tastatur von Windows trickst Keylogger nicht aus.


ahh na siehste, da kommen wir der Sache doch schon ein bischen näher :-)
wär ja cool und sicher, wenn selbst aktuelle Keylogger das nicht auslesen können....


----------



## OH_Toni (5. Januar 2010)

Ich finds irgendwie erstaunlich, wie viele Leute hier arrogant und dumm sind.

Am besten ist immer der Satz: "Ich hab mein PW noch nie geändert und wurde noch nie gehackt"

Wenn ich das lese würde ich gerne immer laut loslachen. Das liegt nämlich nicht daran das ihr so toll seid, sondern daran das ihr einfach nur Glück hattet.
Man kann sich überall Keylogger einfangen, ÜBERALL... auch hier wenn man die buffed Seite hacken wurde und einen kleinen Wurm einspeist. Ist ja oft genug vorgekommen in den letzten Jahren, dass bei viel besuchten Internetportalen Trojaner gefunden wurden.

Also schaltet mal eure Birne ein und denkt nicht ihr seid die Größten und alle anderen kleine dumme Kinder die nur auf Pornoseiten unterwegs sind.


----------



## Vanesco (5. Januar 2010)

Habe heute 3 Mails von Blizzard bekommen, dass mein Passwort für den Battle.net Account modifiziert worden sei. Dabei habe ich keine Änderung vorgenommen. Ich konnte mich auch nicht mehr einloggen.
Nach Beantwortung meiner Geheimfrage konnte ich das Passwort ändern.
Kann das ein Hack-Angriff gewesen sein?

Ich habe mich weder auf fremden Rechnern eingeloggt noch habe ich in den letzten 14 Monaten gespielt. Ich habe noch nichtmal das Spiel installiert und den PC erst vor einer Woche neu aufgespielt.
Das einzige was ich gemacht habe ist, dass ich mich in meinem Battle.net Account eingeloggt habe um zu sehen, ob bei mir was von der Starcraft 2 Beta steht.
Dann habe ich gesehen, dass ich zum 5-jährigen Jubiläum von WoW 7 Tage geschenkt bekomme und habe auf das entsprechende Logo geklickt. Schon wurden mir die Tage gutgeschrieben.

Aber wie gesagt, da ich kein WoW installiert habe und mich ewig nicht mehr im Spiel eingeloggt habe, wundert mich das ein bisschen.


----------



## Mupflu heilt dich nicht (5. Januar 2010)

OH_Toni schrieb:


> Ich finds irgendwie erstaunlich, wie viele Leute hier arrogant und dumm sind.
> 
> Am besten ist immer der Satz: "Ich hab mein PW noch nie geändert und wurde noch nie gehackt"
> (...)
> ...



Natürlich ist das Glück. Ich kann auch für mich sagen, dass ich bisher kein einziges Mal irgendein Passwort geändert habe. Nicht das von WoW, nich das von anderen MMO's, Emails etc... und ich treibe mich auch auf manch unseriösen Seiten rum. Du hast schon Recht, man hat entweder Glück, nicht "gehackt" (gescammt würde eher stimmen, denn hacken ist das nicht...) zu werden oder man ist 100%ig selber schuld (Keylogger etc gibt es per Dateien, also nicht iwelche Vids, Programme etc downloaden)...


----------



## Vanesco (5. Januar 2010)

Also bei mir ist es wohl definitiv sicher: Mein Account wurde heute morgen gehackt. 
Ich habe mir gerade im Arsenal meinen Char angesehen, der zuletzt im November 2008 online gewesen sein muss. Was sehe ich: Fast alle Gegenstände sind weg und das letzte Login-Datum steht auf heute.

Dabei habe ich mich am Wochenende lediglich in meinen Battle.net Account eingeloggt und mein Surfverhalten ist schon sehr pingelig.


----------



## Vrocas (5. Januar 2010)

Also bei mir war da noch nie was, ich änder mein Passwort eigentlich auch fast nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke man kann erst die acc daten hacken, wenn sie außerhalb der wow seiten verwendet werden... Wenn man zum Beispiel auf Keylogger oder Scams rein fällt.

Von dem her ist jeder auch ein bisschen selber schuld wenn er gehackt wurde, einfach nicht auf jeden x beliebigen Link klicken leutz ;P


----------



## dot21n8 (5. Januar 2010)

mein account wurde heute nacht geklaut, nachdem ich mir ein addon von googlecode.com heruntergeladen habe.


----------



## Dagonzo (5. Januar 2010)

Vanesco schrieb:


> Also bei mir ist es wohl definitiv sicher: Mein Account wurde heute morgen gehackt.
> Ich habe mir gerade im Arsenal meinen Char angesehen, der zuletzt im November 2008 online gewesen sein muss. Was sehe ich: Fast alle Gegenstände sind weg und das letzte Login-Datum steht auf heute.
> 
> Dabei habe ich mich am Wochenende lediglich in meinen Battle.net Account eingeloggt und mein Surfverhalten ist schon sehr pingelig.


Dann wird es wohl auch bei dir der nicht aktualisierte Flashplayer sein. Wenn man schon pingelig ist, sollte man auch immer alles auf den neuesten Stand halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ dot21n8

Was für ein Addon denn?


----------



## Vanesco (5. Januar 2010)

Ne du. Ich habe das System letzte Woche Dienstag neu aufgesetzt und natürlich die neueste Version des Flashplayers installiert, daran liegt es also nicht.


----------



## Dagonzo (5. Januar 2010)

Naja das der Blizzardserver unsicher ist glaube ich eher noch weniger. Das wäre der Tod für Blizzard und WoW. Wenn auf deinem Rechner kein WoW ist, dann kann es ja kaum an was anderen liegen, als das dein Login in dem Battle-Net-Account mitgeloggt wurde.


----------



## armeron (5. Januar 2010)

Wenn man glück hat kriegt man so einen coolen hacker der deine chars weiterspielt ^^ ist einem freund von mir passiert hatte dann 3monate gratis WoW und 1000ulduar emblem usw. ^^ leider ist das nicht immer so ... ich würde euch empfehlen so ein battle.net teil zu holen oder für´s Handy, Ipod, IPhone runterladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (5. Januar 2010)

armeron schrieb:


> Wenn man glück hat kriegt man so einen coolen hacker der deine chars weiterspielt ^^ ist einem freund von mir passiert hatte dann 3monate gratis WoW und 1000ulduar emblem usw. ^^ leider ist das nicht immer so ... ich würde euch empfehlen so ein battle.net teil zu holen oder für´s Handy, Ipod, IPhone runterladen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Aber auch sowas ist leider nicht 100% sicher, wie schon vorher hier gepostet wurde.


Edit:
Ich glaube Blizzard hat so langsam ein echt ernsthaftes Problem am Hals. Nur offiziell zugeben wollen sie es nicht. Die sollten diesen ganzen Flashplayermist von ihrer Webseite verbannen. Nicht umsonst sind seit einiger Zeit selbst in meiner Firma Seiten wie youtube u.ä. gesperrt.


----------



## Rethelion (5. Januar 2010)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Nicht umsonst sind seit einiger Zeit selbst in meiner Firma Seiten wie youtube u.ä. gesperrt.



Das könnte auch daran liegen, dass ihr arbeiten sollt und nicht surfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber was mich interessieren würde, wie soll diese Sicherheitslücke in Flash auf seriösen Seiten Schaden anrichten?


----------



## Dagonzo (5. Januar 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Das könnte auch daran liegen, dass ihr arbeiten sollt und nicht surfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, läuft das ähnlich ab wie bei einer Pishingseite, da werden Daten die von Flashplayer verarbeitet werden abgefangen. Bin mir jetzt aber nicht 100% sicher, da mich das bisher noch nicht so interessiert hat.


----------



## Jerycho (5. Januar 2010)

<- noch nie Passwort geändert, nie Probleme mit Fischen gehabt, und entwurmt bin ich auch, ... zu mindest bis jetzt ^^ 

Bin aber noch lang net so naiv zu glauben, mir würde das net auch iwann passieren. Also ehrlich, man kann, wie einige im thread scho gepostet haben nie zu 100% sicher sein.

Auch dann nicht, wenn man den Authentificator hat, der is mir Hupe ( würd ihn eh nur wegen dem pet haben wollen^^ . Aber für n pet extra reales Geld ausgeben? Niemals !!! ) !!!

Und zu dem "Blizz-Service is zu langsam Thema" fällt mir nur eins ein :

Blizzard hat generell eine der größten Communities überhaupt, die "Gamer", da fällt scho ma n riesiger Aufwand an Verwaltung auf. Nur ma so als kleiner Tipp von mir halt.

Achja, noch n paar Fakten zu meiner Software : Firefox, Avira AntiVir, Windowsfirewall(off)  ... mehr brauch ich scheinbar net ^^        ...  vorerst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Giwopti (5. Januar 2010)

> Bin aber noch lang net so naiv zu glauben, mir würde das net auch iwann passieren. Also ehrlich, man kann, wie einige im thread scho gepostet haben nie zu 100% sicher sein.



Ich hab jetzt seit mehr als 6 Monaten kein WoW gespielt und vor ein paar Tagen bekam ich eine Mail von Blizz, dass ich wen im Chat 
beleidigt hätte und sie haben mein Account für nen paar Stunden gesperrt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sehr wahrscheinlich wurd mein Account gehäckt aber er war ja nicht mehr aktiv ...... entweder Blizz hat Müll gebaut oder ich vesteh die Sache nicht....


----------



## Jerycho (5. Januar 2010)

_"sehr wahrscheinlich wurd mein Account gehäckt aber er war ja nicht mehr aktiv ...... entweder Blizz hat Müll gebaut oder ich vesteh die Sache nicht...."


_Blizz baut wahrsch. ne menge Müll, davon ma abgesehen kann jmd der sich aktiver accs bemächtigt, wahrscheinlich auch mit den richtigen Daten einen stillgelegten acc
reaktivieren. Anders würde es aussehen, wenn du den acc löschen lassen hättest, dann hätte der Angreifer denke ma keine chance gehabt, deine Daten zu Missbrauchen.
Bin kein Pro was diese Sache angeht, beruht also nur auf Spekulation !!!_
_


----------



## Tünnemann72 (5. Januar 2010)

Alucaard schrieb:


> Das ist genau so eine Sache die ebenfalls absoluter blödsinn ist .....
> 
> Du hast also nur das Spiel gespielt ja, Du hast nie irgendwelche Addons gedownloadet hast immer auf die Sicherheitskennung auf Internetseiten geachtet oder du weißt 100% das deine Antivir Programme alle Viren,Trojaner etc. 100% erkennen.
> Dann bist du entweder sehr gutgläubig oder was im Endeffekt aufs selbe rausläuft ein Riesen DAU.
> ...



Wieso sollte ich ein DAU sein ? Ich weis, dass kein Antivirenprogramm 100 % Sicherheit bietet; Ebenso keine Firewall. Ich weis, dass mich das Internet in gewisser Weise gläsern macht. Aber ich habe keine unnötigen Risiken provoziert ,... Wieso sollte ich also Schuld sein ?


----------



## Giwopti (5. Januar 2010)

Jerycho schrieb:


> [/i]Blizz baut wahrsch. ne menge Müll, davon ma abgesehen kann jmd der sich aktiver accs bemächtigt, wahrscheinlich auch mit den richtigen Daten einen stillgelegten acc
> reaktivieren. Anders würde es aussehen, wenn du den acc löschen lassen hättest, dann hätte der Angreifer denke ma keine chance gehabt, deine Daten zu Missbrauchen.
> Bin kein Pro was diese Sache angeht, beruht also nur auf Spekulation !!!_
> _



nee den account hab ich ncht gelöscht will ja irgendwann vielleicht wieder spielen, naj mal schauen wenn es soweit ist werde ich mal den Blizzard Support anschreiben


----------



## Taalman (5. Januar 2010)

Seid WoW rauskahm spiele ich es schon, wurde nie gehackt nur einmal PW geändert, weil ich mal mit nem Freund getauscht hatte. Hab mir auch addons runtergeladen, und auch mal auf so seiten nachgeschaut, wo man Gold kaufen kann (aus Neugier). Nie Probleme. Und das Blizzard so einen Authenticator anbietet, für den man auch noch bezahlen muss damit man das Gefühl von sicherheit hat, ist eine Frechheit. Sry, aber das ist schwachsinn sich so ein Ding zu holen, selbst das ist nicht 100% sicher. Mittlerweile ist mir aber WoW scheiss egal geworden. Früher war ich süchtig, aber jetzt macht es mir keinen spass mehr.


----------

